# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Middle Aged Fattie + Anavar= ?

## 40plusnewbie

I'm finally semi-retiring as Big's source checker and am going to run a cycle:

Age- 41

Height- 6'2"

Weight- 250lbs.

BF%- 28% (might be a bit overestimated or underestimated, not sure)

Training experience- 
1. I helped my brother in law move three years ago (two houses) and it sucked, I hated it and my calfs were sore as hell for a few days
2. 2 1/2 months training 1 body part/day 3 days/wk three 
months ago and abs 2 days/week on most weeks
cardio- 10min/day on a stationary bike for the past 3 
days first thing in the morning on an empty stomach

cycle experience- I used to own this sweet 3 speed with a 
banana seat and a gear shifter on the bar in front of the 
seat like a automatic car's gear shifter. It ruled!, trust me.
Best cycle ever IMO!

Diet- definitely sub par, not even close to dialed in. I eat fairly decent 5 days a week (I know there is a lot that can and should be changed and I should know my P/C/F %'s breakdown in addtion to cals) and like crap 2 days/wk.

Sample 'good' (for me) day

5:30am
1 cup black coffee
~ 1 1/2 cups oats with either a handful of blueberries or 
strawberries, no milk

8:30am
3-4 egg whites or 1/3 tub of fat free cottage cheese 2-3 tubes of fat free yogurt

11:30am
2/3 tub of fat free cottage cheese 3 tubes fat free yogurt
2 tbsp nat PB

2:30pm
1 sm. chicken breast or 1/2 large one, red potatos, onions, broccoli, extra virgin olive oil all in a stew

4:00pm
1-2 tubes of fat free yogurt or a banana or a small box of oat bran 170 cal's is the oat bran.

5:30pm
same stew as 2:30 or chicken with protein enriched pasta, 
oregano, 3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

8:30pm
casein protein shake with water ~ 50grams protein

sample bad day

5:30am
1 cup black coffee
~ 1 1/2 cups oats with either a handful of blueberries or 
strawberries, no milk

8:30am
3-4 egg whites or 1/3 tub of fat free cottage cheese 2-3 tubes of fat free yogurt

10:00am
potato chips
carmelized nuts
3 bad fake ass protein bars

1:00pm
5 slim jims
1 chocolate candy bar (~1000 cal's)

4:00pm
5 more slim jims
4 hot dogs

7:30pm
2 chicken sandwhiches on white bread with a lot of low fat or fat free mayo and 1/2 dozen pickle spears

9:00pm
1/2 chicken breast or a few tubes of fat free yogurt or a 
pizza or a plate of fairly bad fast food

Drink about a gallon of water per day on good and bad days

Training Plan:

Workout equipment: 
Stationary bike with variable resistance 1-10, tracks distance, time, ect, etc, 
3 sets of dumb bells 35lbs, 45lbs, 55lbs, 
One of those big inflatable rubber balls you can use to 
work abs bending backwards more than just on a floor.
That's it.

Cardio: 5-7 days/wk HIIT on stationary bike build endurance up to 30-40 minutes in the am on empty stomach

Weights: 3-4 days/wk 2-3 body parts day, 6 sets of 8-12 
reps/set per body part, abs 2x/week one day upper and 
lower, other day obliques. 

stomach vacuum 3 days/wk for at least 20 minutes

Diet: balance out meals more on good days, add fish oil 
back into diet, bad days do the best I can to resist the 
garbage food I am around. I bring clean food with me but 
haven't been able to resist the garbage as of yet. 

Cycle:

Anavar 45mg/day split into 3 15mg doses for 8-10 weeks
Milk Thistle- not sure how much I should take
IGF-LR3 I want to run it to assist with glucose disposal 
but AM administration is not an option. Current plan 60mg 
bi-laterally PWO for first 50 days of cycle
Creatine pre workout
Vitamin C 2-3g/day
Pycnogonol 100mg/day
Spirulina 3g/day
Longjack 50x extraxt 3g/day something like 5 days on 2 days off or for first ~ 6 weeks daily
High glycemic carbs PWO (ie. 2 large banana's, 1 banana 
and a big handful of red seedless grapes) 
and ~ 60g protein shake

Will the LR3 administered PWO conflict with my intentions 
of spiking my insulin PWP? Suggested dosage change?

Other option besides morning or PWO? Would not using it be better than using it as I plan to?

PCT
Nolva 20mg/day for ____ weeks ?

These are the 'before' pics, what I look like now:

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/i...t=DSC00964.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/i...t=DSC00966.jpg

This is the before-before pic, what I looked like a year ago (295lbs.):

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/i...nt=093-1-1.jpg

What am I going to look like 3-4 months from now?

what about 6-12 months from now (the real challenge IMO)? 

Who is the bookie around here? Anyone wanna lay some 
odds....

All comments welcome, but if they are of the nature "you 
can and should slim with diet and cardio first, then gain 
muscle natty for a cpl years" you might as well really 
bust my balls or make it amusing b/c I'm going to run the 
anavar and understand that advice already. I am choosing 
to ignore it.

If there is something you see that you think is actually 
dangerous or harmful about my plan please comment to let me know, I want to stay safe.

Comments about supplements, diet, workout, etc are more 
than welcome whether you want to smite me or suggest a 
change somewhere, whatever.

So blast away guys.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I broke out the creatine and glutamine I haven't taken in a couple/few months and added a tbsp of each to a glass of water tonight. Then did 20 minutes of stomach vacuum exercises. With all of the deep breathing/breath holding involved it kind of has a breating meditiation component to it, relaxing. I'm going to front load wiht creatine and glutamine 1 tbsp 4x/day for the next 4-5 days until I get clear and solid feedback on PCT (and get it in hand which would take a few days longer if tamox liquid is not sufficient for an anavar only cycle).

----------


## AcePowerZ

Yeah I got alot of work myself but it is going to happen. I wish you luck and that is the funniest dam thing I have read on here. "I had a 3 speed" Good luck to you.

----------


## whynot960

good luck i am subscribed

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Thinking of running some of that liquid T3 from AR, not sure how effective it will be. Also thinking of switching up and running the lr3 towards the end of my cycle and into pct. 

I have PGCL but I think using that at this point would be dropping 'fake' water weight and not real weight loss so I'm gonna keep sitting on it. Plus I can't figure how people with lives and jobs actually use this stuff and manage to get through the day. I'm thinking if and when I run that I'll have to take a 2-3 week vacation so I can squirt out my ass all day in the comfort of my own home without pressure to be anywhere. Can't use clen as I have anxiety and don't want to exaserbate that.

I hope to start the var within a week, no weights until then. Need to wait until tomax liquid is in hand before I ingest any steroids .

I will probably ask at another site that is more on point with peptides, but any opinions on me running the lr3 during cycle vs. during pct?

I'll be cappin up this week.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Yeah I got alot of work myself but it is going to happen. I wish you luck and that is the funniest dam thing I have read on here. "I had a 3 speed" Good luck to you.


Best cycle ever. You cruse on this cycle and you feel like your walkin on air, like your a GOD, you RULE over all that you survey. Mad pumps. Hands down the best cycle ever. Oh, how I yearn for the good ol' days.......

http://murrayeliminator.rizzworld.net/Ads/murray6a.jpg

wheelies, sideways skids in the sand (or or pavement). None of this ***** footin around with knee pads and elbow pads and helmets. Back in the day, even us 10 year olds ran our cycles like MEN! 

Bow in awe of the king of cycles bro's. You are in the presence of greatness.

----------


## DSM4Life

Again

With your BF a cycle at this point is worthless.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Again
> 
> With your BF a cycle at this point is worthless.


I get anavar for pennies on the dollar. I"m not worried about it.

Wanna lay odds at what I will look like in 12-14 weeks? Give me some odds and I might throw down. You have the op to make some easy cake bro, plus you will be proving a point to everyone else. Win win for you.

You are aware that older dudes have dropped fat and gained lbm without any diet change or exercise at all on anavar, AND kept the majority of it, right?

----------


## smokeyd

> Again
> 
> With your BF a cycle at this point is worthless.


 
dont bet against this man lol

----------


## AdamGH

Having a high bf% aggregates the sides you will get from taking steroids . That is the point DSM is making I believe.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

> I get anavar for pennies on the dollar. I"m not worried about it.
> 
> Wanna lay odds at what I will look like in 12-14 weeks? Give me some odds and I might throw down. You have the op to make some easy cake bro, plus you will be proving a point to everyone else. Win win for you.
> 
> You are aware that older dudes have dropped fat and gained lbm without any diet change or exercise at all on anavar, AND kept the majority of it, right?


I salute you and envy your anavar connection, however... is that last statement really true about older dudes morphing on anavar? I'm kind of an older dude. I probably started out at around 16-17% I think I'm now down to 11% over the past 2 months, and I have actually gained about 8 or more lbs of muscle b/c my weight is actually up, though I can see I'm leaner. I did use Clen , also ECA, but mostly I changed my diet and have been doing cardio 6x/week, plus lifting.

I'm doing this in preparation for a cycle to gain, but first I gotta go lean to see whats what (proportion, and that way I suppose I can calibrate my diet going forward, able to see if I'm eating too many cals or not enough)

Anyway, too bad about the anxiety guess that rules out Clen and ECA/ECY, and I hope for the best...but I really think if you get strict with your diet - and remember to keep the lean protein high - you might have better results.

The T3 could make you anxious. 

Regardless I am curious to follow your experiment and experience with anavar, and if you get around to that PGCL, tell us what that did for you.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I salute you and envy your anavar connection, however... is that last statement really true about older dudes morphing on anavar? .



Now here’s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat burning properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we’d call a “fat-burning steroid ”. Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no excercise. In addition, weight gained with ‘var may be nearly permanent too. It might not be much, but you’ll stand a good chance of keeping most of it. In one study, subjects maintained their weight (re)gains from anavar for at least 6 months after cessation (2)! Concomitantly, in another study, Twelve weeks after discontinuing oxandrolone, 83% of the reductions in total, trunk, and extremity fat were also sustained (8)! If you’re regaining weight, Anavar will give you nearly permanent gains, and if you are trying to lose fat (and you keep your diet in check), the fat lost with Anavar is basically looks to be nearly permanent.

Keep in mind this is all without any Post-Cycle-Therapy, and without any change in diet or training! And although many of the studies done on oxandrolone use elderly men or young boys as the test subjects, some evidence suggests that many of the effects of oxandrolone are not age dependant (11). If you are following the typical “time on = time off” protocol, this means you can lose a bunch of fat during your time on, then keep most (if not all) of it off until your next cycle. That makes it a great drug for athletes who are drug tested and need to be clean for their season, yet need to keep the fat/weight they lost on their cycle off…I’m thinking about wrestlers and other weight-class athletes. Anavar is also the clear choice for a “spring-cutting” cycle, to look great at the beach…you can use it up until the summer starts, and then keep the fat off during the entire beach season! 
Anavar is great for strength and cutting purposes, but not for bulking or a lot of weight gain. In other words, what I'm saying is that everything you gain will be solid. Personally I am leaning towards a theory which basically purports that the more solid your gains are, the more you’ll keep (percentage-wise). It makes sense, when you think about it; people make a lot of weight gains on the highly water-retentive steroids (Dbol , A50, long estered testosteones, etc…), but lose the greatest percentage of their gains afterwards. The same seems to be opposite for the steroids which cause less (or no) water retention (Anavar, Primo, Winstrol , etc…).

So why else may you keep such a high proportion of what you gained on ‘var? Well, I think it may be due to it’s relatively light impact on the HPTA, which brings me to my final point; Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone, which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose, or deca which will do it with a single 100mg dose). This could be due, at least partly, to the fact that Anavar doesn’t aromatize (convert to estrogen). 
Serum testosterone, SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin), and LH (Leutinizing Hormone( will be slightly suppressed with low doses of Anavar, but less than with other compounds. FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) , IGF1 (Insulin Like Growth Factor 1) and GH (Growth Hormone ) will not be suppressed with a low dose of Anavar, but will actually be raised significantly (12)(13)(14) as you may have guessed, and LH will even experience a “rebound” effect when you stop using anavar (3) If your endocrine system and HPTA are funtioning normally, you should be able to use anavar with minimal insult to it, and can even keep most of your values within the normal range (5).

Thus, Anavar may even be ideal for use in bridges between cycles, (at very low doses under 10mgs perhaps), or as previously mentioned, for cutting/strength cycles at 50-100mgs. 

It’s relatively high cost is it’s only major drawback, and tablets can typically sell in Mexico or on the black market for up to a dollar (1USD) per 10mgs. Many black market dealers or Underground Labs, however offer capsules, liquid form (or in some cases, even their own brand of tabs) for substantially less money than the legit pharmaceutical versions, or even veterinary versions found overseas. 

References:
1. Proj Inf Perspect. 1997 Nov;(23):19.
2. Burns. 2003 Dec;29(8):793-7
3. Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1993 Apr;38(4):393-8.
4. Int J Obes Relat Metab Disord 1995 Sep;19(9):614-24
5. jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/8/2705
6. Segal S, Cooper J, Bolognia J., Treatment of lipodermatosclerosis with oxandrolone in a patient with stanozolol -induced hepatotoxicity., J Am Acad Dermatol 2000 Sep;43(3):558-9 
7. Demling RH., Oxandrolone, an anabolic steroid, enhances the healing of a cutaneous wound in the rat., Wound Repair Regen 2000 Mar-Apr;8(2):97-102 
8. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2004 Oct;89(10):4863-72.
9. Demling RH, Orgill DP., The anticatabolic and wound healing effects of the testosterone analog oxandrolone after severe burn injury., J Crit Care 2000 Mar;15(1):12-7 
10. Hart DW, Wolf SE, Ramzy PI, Chinkes DL, Beauford RB, Ferrando AA, Wolfe RR, Herndon DN., Anabolic effects of oxandrolone after severe burn., Ann Surg 2001 Apr;233(4):556-64 
11. Demling RH, DeSanti L., The rate of restoration of body weight after burn injury, using the anabolic agent oxandrolone, is not age dependent., Burns 2001 Feb;27(1):46-51 
12. Demling RH, DeSanti L., Oxandrolone, an anabolic steroid, significantly increases the rate of weight gain in the recovery phase after major burns., J Trauma 1997 Jul;43(1):47-51 
13. Papadimitriou A, Preece MA, Rolland-Cachera MF, Stanhope R., The anabolic steroid oxandrolone increases muscle mass in prepubertal boys with constitutional delay of growth., J Pediatr Endocrinol Metab 2001 Jun;14(6):725-7 
14. Doeker B, Muller-Michaels J, Andler W, Induction of early puberty in a boy after treatment with oxandrolone? Horm Res 1998;50(1):46-8 
15. J Appl Physiol 96: 1055-1062, 2004. First published October 24, 2003; doi:10.1152/japplphysiol.00808.2003 
8750-7587/04
16. James JS., Wasting syndrome: oral oxandrolone re-released in U.S., AIDS Treat News 1995 Dec 22;(no 237):3-4 
17. Drugs. 2004;64(7):725-50.
18. Mt Sinai J Med. 1999 May;66(3):201-5.

source:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199816

And in any event, if diet and exercise alone can not match the achievements of people doing diet, exercise, and hoodia/orlistat/whatever.... what makes anyone think that they can match the potential of diet, exercise, and anavar?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Having a high bf% aggregates the sides you will get from taking steroids. That is the point DSM is making I believe.


My lipid profile? Something else? My lipid profile and other things? Please be specific. I want to minimize all risk. I think my support supplement plan is pretty agressive and I also am running what most all here would consider a 'low dose'.

----------


## DSM4Life

> I get anavar for pennies on the dollar. I"m not worried about it.
> 
> Wanna lay odds at what I will look like in 12-14 weeks? Give me some odds and I might throw down. You have the op to make some easy cake bro, plus you will be proving a point to everyone else. Win win for you.
> 
> You are aware that older dudes have dropped fat and gained lbm without any diet change or exercise at all on anavar, AND kept the majority of it, right?


So because you get anavar for cheap you want to use that instead of hardwork to get to your goal. I see.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> So because you get anavar for cheap you want to use that instead of hardwork to get to your goal. I see.


 :Haha: 

Yes, I plan to supplement my hard work with chemicals to enhance my ability to achieve my goals. Isn't that what EVERYONE here does LMAO

You bust the balls of fat old people who use chemicals to enhance their ability to achieve their goals and when it is a young not fat person who does it (like 95% of the people here do on a routine basis) you.....? 

Are you an ageist or a fatist or something  :Aajack:  :Hmmmm:  lol

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Positive changes implemented today:

I added protein to my first meal of the day and cut back a little on the oats.

I added fish oil back into my diet.

I am also considering adding slo-acin as a supplement to aid in the management of my lipid profile, but I'm still not sure what the 'concerns about sides because of my bf' are?

----------


## FireGuy

Cardio= 10 minutes a day 3 times per week? I would up this considerable. 10 minutes does not even constitute a cardio session.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Cardio= 10 minutes a day 3 times per week? I would up this considerable. 10 minutes does not even constitute a cardio session.


Thanks for taking the time to comment bro!

The only reason it's like that is because the past 4-5 days are the first 4-5 days in like a couple of decades I have done any cardio (with the exception of a few week stint, albeit very shor sessions, several months back). I did 14 mintues today. I'm building up my endurance (which I have none of). My plan is to work up it to 30-40 minutes of HIIT on a stationary bycle 5-7 days/week and keep it around there once I am build up my endurance. Do you think that is reasonable or would you recommend something else? Your input is much appreciated!

I'm shooting to up my sessions by 1 minute each morning until I get there. At this point my legs are simply burning out quickly because I haven't used them for anything other than transporting myself back and forth to the refrigerator and back and forth to my car for the past decade or so lol

----------


## DSM4Life

> *Yes, I plan to supplement my hard work with chemicals to enhance my ability to achieve my goals. Isn't that what EVERYONE here does LMAO*
> 
> You bust the balls of fat old people who use chemicals to enhance their ability to achieve their goals and when it is a young not fat person who does it (like 95% of the people here do on a routine basis) you.....? 
> 
> Are you an ageist or a fatist or something  lol


No, thats what the noobs do.

What most responsible people do is get their BF down as much as possible naturally. Then when they hit or at least have come close to a plague which you are not, then begin a cycle. Its the smart way to do things. 

If you want me to sugar coat an answer to what you want to hear its no gonna happen. I provide everyone with advice on here like i have been treated in the past, honest and direct.

Your going to do what you want but i am telling you its not smart. Its just my opinion if you don't like it just ignore it.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Your going to do what you want but i am telling you its not smart.


OK. Now we are actually getting somewhere. Please tell me WHY it is not smart. I like information. I don't care much for following the croud. Give me stats. Give me data. Give me facts. I could care less if the status quo around here is 'get your bf down to 12% before doing a cycle'. 

I'm 41. There are health concerns I am faced with being overweight for the past decade or so ( a fair portion of that morbidly obese) that 22 yr old fat ppl simply don't have.

My life is also 1/2 over. I"m not interested in wasting any more time being the little train that could...slowly chugging up the moutnain because it's 'expected' of me or because others here do that. 

I am my own man. I've done some research and think I have a fairly decent plan to obtain very good resutls over the next 12-14 weeks body comp wise. Anavar is low risk substance.

Step out of the box for a second bro and stop rattling off some rote advice you give to everyone who is either overweight and/or inexperiend lifter.

p.s. The potential to bet on my lack of results is still on the table. I think your words were "with your bf at the point it is a cycle is worthless". 

Please define worthless for me if you would be so kind as well.

When all is said and done my 'after pics' will speak for themselves. If I give up and crawl under a rock to lick my wounds what have I lost? I'f I drop 20lbs and recom my body, or at least to betin to, which is no small feat for a 40yo who was a couch potato for 20 years, how much have I gained?

So please hit me with the data not 'most people recommend'... a few hundred year agon most poeople recommended burning witches or going to a barber to get a pint of blood let out of you to get the evil spirits out when you were sick.

If I was supplementing with clen would you have a problem with it? What about with xsenical or olistat? 

I'm 41, and just getting into this scene, I certainly am not stupid and dont wan't to take unnecessary risks with reasonably concerning consequences... but you guys have 20 years to build up your bodies. I"m friggin 41 and i've done damage to mine for the past 20 years. I don't have 20 years to ***** foot around and follow some rote beginner strategy.

So let me know why my cycle will be 'worthless' aand any other info that can help me make informed decisions. "Most people say"... dosn't mean jack to me. Most people say government is good. I say it is a scheme, a territorial monopoly with a propaganda machine set in motion to get compliane of all the sheep to willingly turn over over 1/2 of all their income every year and then just watch the news and blame the incumbent and vote for the new guy.
Problem is, they are all on the same team. You continue to get ass raped for more than half of your income no matter whose name you put in the little suggestion box of voting day.

And I'm not one looking for 'sugar coating' that's for damn sure. Give it to me straight. But use data, facts, etc, not ....most poeple say.... If you dont have the skillset to analyze my particular situation that's OK, you don't have to pretend that you do. And if you do, please share the DETAILS.

----------


## DSM4Life

> OK. Now we are actually getting somewhere. Please tell me WHY it is not smart. I like information. I don't care much for following the croud. Give me stats. Give me data. Give me facts. I could care less if the status quo around here is 'get your bf down to 12% before doing a cycle'. 
> 
> I'm 41. There are health concerns I am faced with being overweight for the past decade or so ( a fair portion of that morbidly obese) that 22 yr old fat ppl simply don't have.
> 
> *My life is also 1/2 over. I"m not interested in wasting any more time being the little train that could...slowly chugging up the moutnain because it's 'expected' of me or because others here do that.* 
> 
> I am my own man. I've done some research and think I have a fairly decent plan to obtain very good resutls over the next 12-14 weeks body comp wise. Anavar is low risk substance.
> 
> Step out of the box for a second bro and stop rattling off some rote advice you give to everyone who is either overweight and/or inexperiend lifter.
> ...


That says it all. 


Your 40 years old not 80. You have plenty of time.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> That says it all. 
> 
> 
> Your 40 years old not 80. You have plenty of time.


And it's MY time. MY time to use as I choose.

Again, I ask you to explain to me why my plan to run anavar is 'worthless'.

If it's because you were simply conditioned (are predjuiced) against anyone running a cycle until they are x bf% and have X yrs lifting experience, under any circumstances please explain WHY. Do you have well thought out reasons? Are they valid? Are they valid in my case? I'm here to learn and improve myself bro. If you have something to teach me that I will benefit from, please teach me.

----------


## DSM4Life

> And it's MY time. MY time to use as I choose.
> 
> Again, I ask you to explain to me why my plan to run anavar is 'worthless'.
> 
> If it's because you were simply conditioned (are predjuiced) against anyone running a cycle until they are x bf% and have X yrs lifting experience, under any circumstances please explain WHY. Do you have well thought out reasons? Are they valid? Are they valid in my case? I'm here to learn and improve myself bro. If you have something to teach me that I will benefit from, please teach me.


Your using gear as a means of a shortcut and in my opinion the risks (sides) aren't worth it. Nothing will substitute hard work. You said you lost a decent amount of BF right ? Then why change things if thats working for you ! Why do you have this _need_ to do a cycle ?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Your using gear as a means of a shortcut and in my opinion the risks (sides) aren't worth it. Nothing will substitute hard work. You said you lost a decent amount of BF right ? Then why change things if thats working for you ! Why do you have this _need_ to do a cycle ?


Yes, I am using gear as a means of a shorcut. That's not a 'bad' thing to me. I use shortcuts all the time in life and get lots of benefits from doing so. 

What sides? Is there something besides my lipid profile I should be concerned about? (If my hair thins out it will actually be a BENEFIT as it is so thick, and as you can tell from my pics I'm covered in it too lol)

I am supplementing hard work, not substituting it. But even if I was mearly substututing hard work with no work to produce results, so what? Isn't getting superior results with less work a good thing? Of course there is a risk vs. reward scale to look at if one is prudent. 

I have had the anavar for like 4 months now and have not even started it yet (well I did lick the bowls, etc last night, this morning, and this afternoon because I mixed up and capped it last night lol)- so it's not like I"m chomping on the bit to use steroids . I also have had sino and fina for a few months and have deca and dbols too. I have no plans to use any of them, at least not for a while. I use vitamins too. I use lots of things in my life for a variety of different reasons and think that my choice to use anavar at this time is a wise one that will benefit me a great deal. I think it will accelerate my progress. 

I can see why one would counsel a 22 year old to not jump on steroids before getting bf down and getting a cpl years of solid hard lifting behind them, if not more but I see my situation as different. I"m not interested in taking 7-10 years to get the body I want when I can do it in 3 1/2-5. I prefer to get there quicker and enjoy it. I plan to do it responsibly, but that is my plan. 

Does everyone here at this site think I am making a terrible decision to use anavar?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

New positive changes I have implemented today:

Thanks to FireGuy1's post I became motivated to increase my cardio 2 minutes per day until I get to 30-40 minutes/daily. Did 16minutes today.

Also purchased Ezekiel bread to add to my diet.

Another supplement I will be taking is Idebenone.

I've been feeling much better the past few days, be it placebo, from starting cardio, solidifying plans in my mind to implement a series of actions steps I believe will benefit my life and my health, or the creatine and glutamine, or some combo thereof, not sure. But I'm feeling good and have a very positive outlook on my future, moreso than I have had in a while.

----------


## Johny-too-small

I dont care what anyone says, you running anabolics is insane. All you need is a good diet and a beginner lifting program. Im sorry, bro, but youre too fat and do you have any clue what anavar does to your already poor lipid profile? Heart attacks are not uncommon in your arena. If you dont believe me ask Maldorf....

----------


## DSM4Life

> New positive changes I have implemented today:
> 
> Thanks to FireGuy1's post I became motivated to increase my cardio 2 minutes per day until I get to 30-40 minutes/daily. Did 16minutes today.
> 
> Also purchased Ezekiel bread to add to my diet.
> 
> Another supplement I will be taking is Idebenone.
> 
> I've been feeling much better the past few days, be it placebo, from starting cardio, solidifying plans in my mind to implement a series of actions steps I believe will benefit my life and my health, or the creatine and glutamine, or some combo thereof, not sure. But I'm feeling good and have a very positive outlook on my future, moreso than I have had in a while.


So you feel your smart enough to start a cycle but you weren't smart enough to realize that 10mins of cardio a day 3x a week wasn't enough, oh brother. 

Im done wasting my breath.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> So you feel your smart enough to start a cycle but you weren't smart enough to realize that 10mins of cardio a day 3x a week wasn't enough, oh brother. 
> 
> Im done wasting my breath.



R U friggin retarded? I said that is what I HAD done. Go friggin read the OP you idiot. It says right in there my plan is to work up from that to 30-40min HIIT 5-7 days/wk and that is what I am doing. It's under where I wrote my training plan u dumbass.

I'm officially dedicating this cycle to you bro. Since it will be 'useless' I'm sure my after pic's in November will look the same as my before pics, or they should since the cycle will be 'useless'.

In reality you are providing me with more motivation than anyone else here. When I work my abs I'll be thinking 'this is for DSM' when I really push for those last 2 reps and give the muscle a real tight squeeze.


And I'm still open to bets from you bro. Lay me some odds on what I will look like in November. My cycle is useless so once again I'm offering you the opportunity to make some eazy cash. 

I've asked you repeatedly to tell me why my cycle would be useless and you have continued to be non-responsive in your replies.

Now stop trolling my thread.

----------


## DSM4Life

> R U friggin retarded? I said that is what I HAD done. Go friggin read the OP you idiot. It says right in there my plan is to work up from that to 30-40min HIIT 5-7 days/wk and that is what I am doing. 
> 
> I'm officially dedicating this cycle to you bro. Since it will be 'useless' I'm sure my after pic's in November will look the same as my before pics, or they should since the cycle will be 'useless'.
> 
> In reality you are providing me with more motivation than anyone else here. When I work my abs I'll be thinking 'this is for DSM' when I really push for those last 2 reps and give the muscle a real tight squeeze.
> 
> Now stop trolling my thread.


 :LOL: 

I missed your age again, did you say 40 or 4 ?

Night pops

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

> I'll be thinking 'this is for DSM' when I really push for those last 2 reps and give the muscle a real tight squeeze.


Lol. Couldn't resist. Would those be the glutes?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I dont care what anyone says, you running anabolics is insane. All you need is a good diet and a beginner lifting program. Im sorry, bro, but youre too fat and do you have any clue what anavar does to your already poor lipid profile? Heart attacks are not uncommon in your arena. If you dont believe me ask Maldorf....


I'm aware of the anavar lipid connection. I have been planning this cycle for 2 months, it will begin after I get the results from my bloodwork after seeing my dr next week. 

My total cholesterol was 182 at last checking, forget the HDL, LDL, and ratio. 

After the cycle I'm fairly certain my HDL will rise and my ratio will improve as well. I am taking a variety of supplements to support healthy cholesterol levels and ate a certain bean soup and took a few supplements for years to support healty cholesterol, things I learned like 10 years ago when my father had a stent put in his thigh.

My BP is something like 108 over 74

My goal for total cholesterol is like 150 or under.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Lol. Couldn't resist. Would those be the glutes?


Naw, I can't squeeze them THAT tight. He's gonna have to go on the hunt for a 12yo to get any friction on his equipment.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

TranscriptoinFactor, keep in touch via PM's. I'm pretty tight lipped on source checks but since your being cool to me here while DSM is knocking my plan and saying it's useless without explaining any reasoning despite repeated requests from me, I appreciate your support. Nothing will be forthcoming in the near term, but anavar can be had for very decent prices if you know where to go. My entire cycle is going to cost me aproximately what I just paid for a 10ml vial of deca from a domestic source, and I paid less for that deca than a lot of people do.

----------


## Bad Viking

Following this one

----------


## Johny-too-small

> I'm aware of the anavar lipid connection. I have been planning this cycle for 2 months, it will begin after I get the results from my bloodwork after seeing my dr next week. 
> 
> My total cholesterol was 182 at last checking, forget the HDL, LDL, and ratio. 
> 
> After the cycle I'm fairly certain my HDL will rise and my ratio will improve as well. I am taking a variety of supplements to support healthy cholesterol levels and ate a certain bean soup and took a few supplements for years to support healty cholesterol, things I learned like 10 years ago when my father had a stent put in his thigh.
> 
> My BP is something like 108 over 74
> 
> My goal for total cholesterol is like 150 or under.


Okay, check your partical size too. I came down hard on you becuase I see too many kids on this board doing very bad things with drugs. I just hope its a phase for most and they quit anabolics for another lifestyle or return back to the one they had b4 anabolics. I talk to several IBFF pros on a daily basis and I hear about heart attacks, anurisms (sp), death a lot. Anabolics fvck with your cholesterol no matter what supps you take. Anavar is one of the worst. I would do a test only cycle. Start off at 250mgs e/w. Trust me, you body knows test, not var. 

I also want you to look Humanofort. That will help your cholesterol while you are on.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

> TranscriptoinFactor, keep in touch via PM's. I'm pretty tight lipped on source checks but since your being cool to me here while DSM is knocking my plan and saying it's useless without explaining any reasoning despite repeated requests from me, I appreciate your support. Nothing will be forthcoming in the near term, but anavar can be had for very decent prices if you know where to go. My entire cycle is going to cost me aproximately what I just paid for a 10ml vial of deca from a domestic source, and I paid less for that deca than a lot of people do.


FOR THE RECORD, 

I am not in touch via PM's with this member. I wish him all the best in his plan. I am not at odds with the advice of DSM, and in fact agree with his recommendations, if not his tone and delivery.

I am not (nor have I ever been since joining this board) in any way "Fishing" for a source when I made the lighthearted comment "I envy your connection". Perhaps the quote above and that comment taken together have led a certain member of this board to a mistaken conclusion.

----------


## stallion_1

= rip

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Okay, check your partical size too. I came down hard on you becuase I see too many kids on this board doing very bad things with drugs. I just hope its a phase for most and they quit anabolics for another lifestyle or return back to the one they had b4 anabolics. I talk to several IBFF pros on a daily basis and I hear about heart attacks, anurisms (sp), death a lot. Anabolics fvck with your cholesterol no matter what supps you take. Anavar is one of the worst. I would do a test only cycle. Start off at 250mgs e/w. Trust me, you body knows test, not var. 
> 
> I also want you to look Humanofort. That will help your cholesterol while you are on.



No problem bro. Good lookin' out. And thanks for the advice about partical size, I hadn't been following or thinking about that as a factor. 

I'll also look into ordering some Humanofort after work today.


Woke up this morning and after 2 minutes on the stationary bike I really felt my thighs burning and was thinking "If I do what I usually do and every couple of minutes increase the resistance and peddle my ass off I"m not going to be able to get in my target goal of 18 minutes today" So then I decided to just go at a flat speed for 18 minutes. At 16 minutes I thought of DSM and though "let me give it another 2 mintues just for him and go for 20" about 30 seconds later I though "Eff it, I'm doing 25 mintues today for my bro DSM". So thanks for the motivation, sincerely.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> FOR THE RECORD, 
> 
> I am not in touch via PM's with this member. I wish him all the best in his plan. I am not at odds with the advice of DSM, and in fact agree with his recommendations, if not his tone and delivery.
> 
> I am not (nor have I ever been since joining this board) in any way "Fishing" for a source when I made the lighthearted comment "I envy your connection". Perhaps the quote above and that comment taken together have led a certain member of this board to a mistaken conclusion.


Sorry bro,
I didn't mean to put any kind of heat on you and realize now how my post could look. I was irritated with DSM's dumb post and you have been one of the only other people posting in this thread and was mearly trying to say "thanks for not being a dick"

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

That's fine. I unfortunately had to make that statement since DSM accused me of "fishing". There are many things I tolerate, and I make an effort to be helpful and truthful on this board but I do not tolerate unsubstantiated accusations.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Here is a picture of my cycle:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

And here is a close up picture of my DSM doll and motivator for my cycle. I'm gonna drill a whole through his head and put him on a chain and keep him with me 24/7 until my cycle and PCT is complete. He's gonna be with me as a constant reminder to avoid all the garbage food and to run a solid program to the best of my ability over the next few months. 

Say hi to DSM everyone lol

----------


## DSM4Life

> And here is a close up picture of my DSM doll and motivator for my cycle. I'm gonna drill a whole through his head and put him on a chain and keep him with me 24/7 until my cycle and PCT is complete. He's gonna be with me as a constant reminder to avoid all the garbage food and to run a solid program to the best of my ability over the next few months. 
> 
> Say hi to DSM everyone lol


At least your thinking about me.

----------


## free_spirit

lol that's great.

----------


## bodybldr

haha...that's awesome

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Additional positive change made:

Bought a mini pocket notebook yesterday to log my exercise, food consumption, and notes about things to change/adjust, etc and will also be looking up the P/C/F content of the foods I consume regularly and begin to get a picture of the breakdown of my food consumptoin per meal and use this notebook to begin to get a clearer picture of my dialy macro intake P/C/F and breakdown per meal of same as well as calories of same.

This mornings cardio was very hard. My thighs were burning like mad only a few mintues into it. I had serious doubts that I would even be able to make 10minutes, but I had my baby DSM around my neck on a string to motivate me and put those thoughs out of my mind. I kept on peddling and thinking about getting up to what I did yesterday, 25minutes, was painful...but I kept on.

Then something magical happened as I was approaching 25 mintues....baby DSM talked me into going for an additional 5 minutes! so I hit 30minutes on the stationary bike this morning.

Tomorrow will be an off day of cardio and based on my schedule as it is now Saturday monrings will be an off day for cardio, at least for this month.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Just another quick update before I head off to work:

I just took a shower with DSM, I'm not sure what that says about me  :Hmmmm: 

He didn't even try to hog the water at all :7up: 

But he shower with his clothes on lol

----------


## spywizard

> I'm aware of the anavar lipid connection. I have been planning this cycle for 2 months, it will begin after I get the results from my bloodwork after seeing my dr next week. 
> 
> My total cholesterol was 182 at last checking, forget the HDL, LDL, and ratio. 
> 
> After the cycle I'm fairly certain my HDL will rise and my ratio will improve as well. I am taking a variety of supplements to support healthy cholesterol levels and ate a certain bean soup and took a few supplements for years to support healty cholesterol, things I learned like 10 years ago when my father had a stent put in his thigh.
> 
> My BP is something like 108 over 74
> 
> My goal for total cholesterol is like 150 or under.


mine went as high as 340, cholesterol that is.. but i have no other factors, but that's not a good thing.. age 47.. current bf.. 10%

and i did it without var.. and i love var.. 

If i could change your diet.. that would really be the big issue here, glancing through your current plan, i thought to myself.. why so much yogurt.. and no fish oils?? or flax/?? 

when i saw the pic, i knew then that was a problem, if i had to guess or predict, you hate your shoulders and hate your waist.. to fix that the food you consume, and the type of exercise you do will be the real key.. 

If you want it fast, there are ways to do that as well.

The var.. 
you will increase your strength = yes
you will increase your cholesterol into the danger area = yes
you will shrink your balls to the size of raisins = maybe but yes
you will lose some fat = maybe but maybe
you will lose some hair permanently = yes and probably 
you will be constipated = yes
you will love it anyway = yes

What are your real goals?? if it is to increase strength I'd recommend a different type and routine for exercise

If you said i want to put the most size on the fastest, i'd recommend a different routine

the point being have a realistic expectation and you will reach your goal.. at 41 years you will not be going for your pro card, but at the same time you should have your eyes open..

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> mine went as high as 340, cholesterol that is.. but i have no other factors, but that's not a good thing.. age 47.. current bf.. 10%
> 
> and i did it without var.. and i love var.. 
> 
> If i could change your diet.. that would really be the big issue here, glancing through your current plan, i thought to myself.. why so much yogurt.. and no fish oils?? or flax/?? 
> 
> when i saw the pic, i knew then that was a problem, if i had to guess or predict, you hate your shoulders and hate your waist.. to fix that the food you consume, and the type of exercise you do will be the real key.. 
> 
> If you want it fast, there are ways to do that as well.
> ...


Thanks for your input bro.

As for the yogurt, it was an easy way to get carbs. My wife buys those boxes of fat free yogurt that comes in tubes like a freeze pop, only it's yogurt. They are easy to eat and take on the run, etc. But I've already changed that up. The yogurt is mostly out now and carbs are coming from Ezekiel bread, fiber one cereal (plain, no milk) and I will be adding black beans and pinto beans into the mix. 

And I resumed taking fish oil a few days ago. I put a tbsp into a water bottle with a scoop of green drink and a tbsp of metamucil along with 1/4 tbsp of glutamine and a tbsp of creatine and sip it over a few hrs along with my usual several bottles of H20/day. 

My goal for the cycle is to drop some weight and recomp my body some. I realize I could do this without the var, using sound diet, cardio, and lifting alone but I think the var will improve my results over the same time period than I would get without the var. 

And your right, I hate my shoulders. As far as muscularity goes they are friggin weak as hell (I know I have a lame non muscular body anyway) and that is especially true because I have very broad shoulders and know if I am able to develop them they will be pretty friggin big based on my body size and frame. 

And of couse I hate my mid section. That is a main focus. I'm doing stomach vacuum exercises 3x/week and am going to hit my abs hard with weights twice a week. I've very excited about doing that on var. I think the first time I work my abs with a dumbbell on my chest/behind my head with var running through my veins I might cum  :Wink/Grin: 

I have not started the cycle yet and am down 4lbs since Monday with noticible change in the mirror. I'd like to drop 20 by the end of the cycle and do the best I can to get my abs/midsection as far along as I can regarding drop in waist size/fat as well as muscle development.

----------


## DSM4Life

Keep an eye on the sugar with yogurt.

----------


## spywizard

> Thanks for your input bro.
> 
> As for the yogurt, it was an easy way to get carbs. My wife buys those boxes of fat free yogurt that comes in tubes like a freeze pop, only it's yogurt. They are easy to eat and take on the run, etc. But I've already changed that up. The yogurt is mostly out now and carbs are coming from Ezekiel bread, fiber one cereal (plain, no milk) and I will be adding black beans and pinto beans into the mix. 
> 
> And I resumed taking fish oil a few days ago. I put a tbsp into a water bottle with a scoop of green drink and a tbsp of metamucil along with 1/4 tbsp of glutamine and a tbsp of creatine and sip it over a few hrs along with my usual several bottles of H20/day. 
> 
> My goal for the cycle is to drop some weight and recomp my body some. I realize I could do this without the var, using sound diet, cardio, and lifting alone but I think the var will improve my results over the same time period than I would get without the var. 
> 
> And your right, I hate my shoulders. As far as muscularity goes they are friggin weak as hell (I know I have a lame non muscular body anyway) and that is especially true because I have very broad shoulders and know if I am able to develop them they will be pretty friggin big based on my body size and frame. 
> ...


you didn't catch my point regarding fats.. low fat yogurt is of no value in body building, nor in fat loss..

don't eat it..

and if you take a protein shake, don't mix it with low fat/no fat milk either..

don't eat corn, carrots, or anything that is not low glycogen.. 

and as for fruits, well, i don't take them when i am strict on my cutting which i don't do often other than to shock the body into change.. 

fructose is a killer to your stated goals.. 

hope that clarifies.. 

one must consume fats (flax and olive, and fish oils) in order to lose fat

----------


## DSM4Life

> you didn't catch my point regarding fats.. low fat yogurt is of no value in body building, nor in fat loss..
> 
> don't eat it..
> 
> and if you take a protein shake, don't mix it with low fat/no fat milk either..
> 
> don't eat corn, carrots, or anything that is not low glycogen.. 
> 
> and as for fruits, well, i don't take them when i am strict on my cutting which i don't do often other than to shock the body into change.. 
> ...


Been on a diet based on high fat diet with carb cycling for about 2-3 weeks. I have already gained about 2 lbs and BF has gone down. Wouldn't have believed it until i tried it.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Keep an eye on the sugar with yogurt.



Thanks for the tip bro.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> you didn't catch my point regarding fats.. low fat yogurt is of no value in body building, nor in fat loss
> 
> don't eat it..


OK, thanks. It's out. 




> and if you take a protein shake, don't mix it with low fat/no fat milk either..


Thanks, I only take my shakes with spring water.





> don't eat corn, carrots, or anything that is not low glycogen..


I definitely don't know which veggies are low glycogen vs. high glycogen, I'm writing this in my notebook to look 'em up. Thanks. Once I have a list I'll get my wife to pick up the right stuff veggie wise. I ate a beef stew today she made and it had carrots in it. I need to figure this out, thanks for putting me on track here.

I def don't eat enough veggies in general, It's been a weak point for decades basically. 




> and as for fruits, well, i don't take them when i am strict on my cutting which i don't do often other than to shock the body into change.. 
> 
> fructose is a killer to your stated goals.. 
> 
> hope that clarifies..


Thanks. I'll look at the sugar content of the carbs I consume and try to knock them down.

My fruit routine is: 
~ 1/2 cup of either blueberries or strawberries with oats in the am, no milk. My understanding is that at least in the case of blueberries they are one of the best foods as far as natural anti-oxidants go. 

Would you recommend I cut the strawberries and just go with blueberreis, maybe go with blueberries 50% of the time and the other 50% up the oats and have no blueberreis, or cut out both and just up the oats?

What is your take on consuming high fructose food immediately PWO before taking a protein shake in order to spike insulin levels to help shuttle protein/nutrients into the muscles? Is this contravertial? Is there value in it? 

My past routine was to eat 2 banana's or 1 banana and a handful of red seedless grapes while I was wrapping up my workout during the last couple sets and then take my shake when finnished.





> one must consume fats (flax and olive, and fish oils) in order to lose fat


Thanks, this I learned a few months ago. I eat natty pb, take fish oil, and extra virgin olive oil. Never tried flax. Should I get it? Do you go with the oil strictly or flax seeds or something too? 

I still need to figure out how much fat cal's I am taking per day, and how much I should be taking, as well as with which meals. My diet obviously isn't dialed in but I'm working on it. Thanks for the help.

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## 40plusnewbie

Thanks DSM. I have Yams, Lentils, and a few of the low glycemic beans on my shopping list.

Good day today. Today (midnight on) is when I'm around a lot of bad food I have tranditionally found ito too difficult to resist. Today I didn't eat any of it and I even went to my sis in laws b day party where they were trying to push a 'small piece' of cake on my plus other food. I just told them all I am on a very strict dieting protocol now and wasn't tempted at all which was surprising.

I didn't even touch any of the food for the party, something I had almost always done maybe in small ammounts as like a cheat day or something. Well I don't want to cheat myself. I've been cheating myself for 20 years with garbage food. Time to get serios and change my life and health and body comp. 

I think I have a pretty good genetic disposition to muscle development. When I was in my late tees/early 20's chicks used to pinch and grab my ass all the tiem at clubs and would sometimes holler at me out of thier car about my ass or legs if I was walking down the street. I probably could have been an ass model and I didn't even do anything but walk (sometimes fast paced serious distances, but no weights at all). 

I really appreciate your helping me out with the food issue and stuff even though your against me running the cycle. 

BTW it's gonna be like ~39mg/day because when I mixed for 200 caps using whities capping method I came out with extra pills. I used a 50 pill cap-m-quick, and in retrospect think I should have tamped them. I think a cylinder can be tapped on the table to get a more dense volume in that than lots of little pills can on a table top. From now on I will use my tamper.

But it's all good. Since I'm fat and do have risk factors for heart attack the lower dose might be better. From what I have read it will have an effect. I want to run mild cutting cycle anyway and can up the dose next time if I like it but the thought of cholesterol over 300lbs when I have a history of sedentary lifestyle, stress, and heredity, plus I smoked for 7 years all as risk factors I really don't want to play around. I want to make sure I'm safe. I see my doc tuesday. 

I'm also gonna develop a very intense cholesterol lowering protocol with support supplements before I begin. 

Do you or anyone think it's advisable to take a prescribed med for high cholesterol for a few months? 

I will not be discussing any of this with my physician.

----------


## spywizard

I take vytorin.. lowered mine to the mid 170's.. 

so.. yes...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I take vytorin.. lowered mine to the mid 170's.. 
> 
> so.. yes...


Thanks, just looked it up. Says it may interact wtih niacin. I take a time relased niacin and am upping the dose to 2g/day. 

I'm not going through my dr for the med. I know little about them. Think one class is better than the other? I don't need the diet blocking stuff. I have taken lipitor in the past. I am a mod at a private site that discusses pharmacies, etc so have access to a lot of source and source checks for many many meds.

Think I should go for lipitor, or something else? I want to keep taking the time relased niacin to assit in keeping cholesterol in check so don't want to risk ordring a 3 mo supply of somethign that's gonna interact negatively.

Any specific suggestions? Particularly something quick acting...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Well I made it through my first weekend which is the time I am around the abundance of free garbage food and up until this week have been unable to resist despite bringing food like fat free cottage cheese and hard boiled egg whites with me.

This week I did not touch any of that crap. Yesterday I consumed chicken patties (made from ground chicken) on toasted ezekiel bread and almonds for meals instead. 

I also hit 40 min on level 4 resistance on the stationary bike yesterday without hardly any pain/difficulty. I will begin to add bursts of high intensity into the mix during those 40 minutes.

Current weight 241.5, -8.5 from 7 days ago (funny but last night I weighed 248 and the day before 246.5 both up from 244 on Friday despite improved eating and increased cardio)

----------


## RikuY

I am following this thread, thanks for posting 40plus...

Keep up the good work!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Did 40 minutes on the stationary bike again yesterday and added in two bursts of fast cycling for a count of 60.

This morning I did my 40min and did eight bursts of fast cycling to a count of 60. The 40min breezed by today, no real pain at all, felt comfortable and beginning to feel natural. Plus like 1/2 hr later I was feeling sooo great, I think I was high, like a 'runners high' off the cycling.

Got my T3 and decided to get some lipitor before I start the anavar , which is gonna take me like a month to get so I should easily drop a lot of weight by the time I wrap things up.

Started the T3 today (I know it's said to be catabolic and should be used with an anabolic but I'm only gonna use it at a very low dose without the anavar, like 25mcg/day in divided doses so think I'll be OK and won't loose the little muscle I have lol)

My BP was 110/70 and the nurse said "that's better than mine, I'll trade mine for that any day!" Not bad for a fattie...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I'm going to post up my diet over the past over the past 5 days for comments. (I am presently sick and my food intake has declined over the past 2 days as a result so the reduction in the # of meals is related to that and will change when I am over the illness in a cpl days, my diet will most closely resemble that of 9/14 on average with improvements implemented based on input here and as I learn more in general)

9/14

7:00 am
1 cup black coffee with 4 packets of sweet 'n low
4 egg whites
~ 1/4 cup of oats
~ 1/2 cup of blueberries

8:15 am
Power Bar (300 cals, 39g carbs, 19g sugar, 23 g protein 6g total fat, 3.5g saturated)- I should have ate more at 7:00am and realized my mistake upon leaving the house so took this power bar with me, not a normal part of my diet

12:20pm 
1/5th tub of fat free cottage cheese (the full tub has 480 cals, 84g protein, 36g carbs, 5g sugar)

1:00pm
2 cups of cooked beef stew

4:10pm
4 slices of ezekiel bread (320 cals, 16g protein, 60g carbs, 12g fiber, 0g sugar)
1/2 of a large skinless chicken breast

7:45pm 
2 tbsp fish oul

9/13

9:00am
1 cup oats
~1/8 cup blueberries

(sleep)

3:15pm
1 slice ezekiel bread
3tbsp natty pb

5:30pm
1/4 tub fat free cottage cheese
1 slice ezekiel bread
2 tbsp natty pb

7:50pm
1 chicken patty (from ground chicken on a foreman grill)
2 tbsp fish oil + other powder supp's mixed in H20

9/14

8:10am
1 cup black coffee with 4 sweet 'n low
2 tbsp fish oil + other powder supp's mixed in H20

11:00am
1 large chicken patty (from ground chicken)
2 slices ezekiel bread

1:00pm
1 large chicken patty
2 slices ezekiel bread

2:00pm
20 almonds

3:30pm
2 small/med chicken patties
2 slices ezekiel bread

7:40pm
1/4 tub fat free cottage cheese
21 almonds

8/15

10:00am
4 egg whites
2 slices ezekiel bread
2 tbsp fish oil + other powder supp's mixed in H20


11:15am
16 almonds

5:00pm
4 slices ezekiel bread
3 tbsp natty pb
~ 1/3 chicken breast

8pm
2 slices ezekiel bread
~ 1/3 chicken breast
20 almonds

8/16

6:30am
1/4 cup oats
1/6 tub fat free cottage cheese
15 almonds

11:30am
2 cups cooked beef stew

1:15pm
20 almonds

4pm
1/5 tub fat free cottage cheese
16 almonds

7:30pm
7 egg whites
3 tbsp natty pb

9:45pm
3/4 scoop casein protein/water

current weight: 239lbs -11 lbs since 9/8

all comments welcome and appreciated!

----------


## spywizard

> Thanks, just looked it up. Says it may interact wtih niacin. I take a time relased niacin and am upping the dose to 2g/day. 
> 
> I'm not going through my dr for the med. I know little about them. Think one class is better than the other? I don't need the diet blocking stuff. I have taken lipitor in the past. I am a mod at a private site that discusses pharmacies, etc so have access to a lot of source and source checks for many many meds.
> 
> Think I should go for lipitor, or something else? I want to keep taking the time relased niacin to assit in keeping cholesterol in check so don't want to risk ordring a 3 mo supply of somethign that's gonna interact negatively.
> 
> Any specific suggestions? Particularly something quick acting...


lipitor did nothing for me.. i know it helps lots of people, and docs love getting those vacations to hawaii from pharmacy companies, but i don't use lipitor.. 

best i can do for ya..

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> lipitor did nothing for me.. i know it helps lots of people, and docs love getting those vacations to hawaii from pharmacy companies, but i don't use lipitor.. 
> 
> best i can do for ya..


Thanks, a pharmacist might get some money to use towards a vacation from my purchase, but not any dr's

Maybe my pharmacist will come to vist me in the usa lol

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Lookin for a little help with LBM calculation/estimate as a jumping off point to calculate my maintanence cals, etc. 

I estimate my LBM at 180lbs. I'm 6'2" with very broad shoulders (probably more broad than 95% of people my height and also have a size 10 1/2 EEEEEE shoe size and probably more bone density that most as well). I'm thinking that my LBM is 10lbs or possibly more than the average guy who is 6'2" tall. 

I posted pics in the beginning of the thread. I know I don't have muscle mass to speak of, but would like to know what the average LMB of a 6'2" male without additional muscle mass through weight lifting/sports is so I can estimate mine. 

Thanks for any assistance anyone can offer.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Heard that all my bloodwork came back looking good. Didn't get the details but am getting a copy mailed to me. 

I put in an order for some lipitor, depending on what my lipid profile looks like I might start the var cycle before getting the lipitor (my pharmacist isn't exactly local lol) or I might wait. 

I increased my cardio resistance on the stationary bike from a 4 to a 5 today. Didn't do any high intensity spurts though. Think I will take 2-3 days to get used to the level 5 for 40 minutes before doing fast sputs intermittently.

I also have to mix up some of my antioxidant and liver support supps to make dosing easier. I like to use bulk powders whenever possible.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Just made my evening coctail:

Idebenone, GABA, Fish Oil, Spirulina, Milk Thistle, H2O (yummy lol). 

Used it to wash down some time-relased nician and a couple MVI. 

The taste I have in my throat right now is, um, interesting. lol

----------


## audis4

damn bro, your not messing around  :LOL: 

any update pics?

where are your calories at right now?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> damn bro, your not messing around 
> 
> any update pics?
> 
> where are your calories at right now?



I still haven't figured out my macro's or total cal's or have a consistent diet as far as those things go. 

It should also be noted that I have not lifted weights in 3 months. Unfortunately after hitting a low of 238 very quickly I upped my weight by binging on brilla pasta (protein enriched) mixed with chicken b/c my wife cooked like a an lb or 2 of it. It's one of my devils foods. I asked her from now on to only cook 1-2 servings at a time. I also chowed down on some protein bars on that day and one other day so as of tonight my weight increased to 244lbs. 

Needless to say I am quite displeased.

As a result of that I have decided to add clen into my mix along with another lypo burning agent. I am anxiously waiting my written results of my bloodwork to see if I feel comfortable starting with the var before getting my lipitor from my overseas pharmacist b/c I want to up the dose but don't want to burn muscle. It seemed to me my bicepts were a little softer/weaker yesterday and that worries me so I want to get var into the mix to stop any muscle burning that may be happening.

On a positive note I made it through another weekend when I am surrounded by free garbage food and ate skinless chicken sandwhiches on ezekiel bread and natty pb.

It was a minor setback and I plan to redouble my efforts to get back on track. I plan to begin weight training tomorrow or tuesday to burn extra cals and prime my muscles as they haven't been worked.

I've got tons of energy from all the supps I'm taking but still need to take it slow with the weights until I get back into the swing of things. Looking at my enlarged stomach with the extra 6lbs I recently regained is making me sick (2 parties I went to as well with lots of social pressure to eat to be polite to the hosts over the past 4 days as well).

Even if my lipid profile isn't great I might start 13mg of var 2x/day just so I can up the T3. The clen should get to me within a week as well as the other product I ordered. 

I know it's all diet but i have my wife working against me now b/c she's stopped going to the gym and knows my triggers and I think at least unconsciously she doesn't want me to get ripped due to jealousy of other chicks being into my bod if I accomplish what I intend to.

So a short term (less than a week) setback.

I want to save posting pics until I'm all wrapped up with the cycle plus pct for maximum effect. Again, my main focus is my mid section, I don't expect to gain much muscle in my upper body, etc.. but am looking to get trim as possible as a good jumping off point to build from. This will improve my health a lot, my self esteem, and I can lean bulk from there. 

What do you guys do when your at a party and ppl are pushing food at you? My wife is Braziiian and the culture is such that people get insulted if you don't eat their food. Ultimately I have no one to blame but myself though.

I think I can drop 25 from my start weight and start to show some abs... but I gotta start working them with weights. This afternoon (unless i am dead, I need to getup for work in 2 hrs and have not slept yet fretting about my setback and trying to sort out a plan to move on from here so that might have to wait until tomorrow.

But I don't want to risk my health and I"m not going to see my lipitor for another month. bla, the downside of having an intl pharmacist.

I think i just need to be more vocal and firm about what I am doing, thank people for their food offers at parties (lots of brazilian family oriented parties) because my health comes first. I can't help it if they get a little insulted. 

goodnight, hope the 2 hrs or less gets me through the day tomorrow lol.

And I need to pick up those wieghts, espeically for my abs.

----------


## DSM4Life

> What do you guys do when your at a party and ppl are pushing food at you? My wife is Braziiian and the culture is such that people get insulted if you don't eat their food. .


I don't care if they get insulted or not, i turn it down (if my diet doesn't allow for it at the time).

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Other details about my recent food indiscretions:

I was also home from work for 2 days with a bacterial infection and was very drained. The combo of having pasta in the fridge cooked and me being home all day and all night was too much for me. Once I started on the pasta I went for the protein bars...bad,bad,bad. When this box is gone I am not going to buy anymore. I think it's best for me to go without a meal than to have protein bars laying around 'incase I need a meal while on the run'.

This day started off well. Dispite only getting 2 hrs sleep I jumped right up on the staionary bike and did my 40 minutes, again at level 5 but today added eight 30 second bursts of v. fast peddling.

When I told my wife I intended to maybe pick up the weights again starting today she reminded me that it's a good day for sexy time based on her ovulation. Given that, plus that it is one of my stomach vacuum days I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow to pick up the weights.

My workout schedule will be something like this:

Stationary bike M,T,W,Th,F,Sun am's 40 minutes increasing resistance levels along the way as my legs become more conditioned. 

Stomach vacuum 20 minutes M,W afternoon or more lkely evening and Sat early AM.

That leaves Tu, Th, Fri for weights (Sunday no chance due to scheudle, might be able to work in some Saturdays but not in the near term due to schedling).

Can't wait for my bloodwork results to arrive in the mail.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I don't care if they get insulted or not, i turn it down (if my diet doesn't allow for it at the time).


Thanks for the support bro. I know it's the right thing for me. I did turn down desert but ate some stuff with mayo in it on both days and one day ate white rice. Both days I had larger servings of food than I ever make for myself. I did turn down the desert at least.

My wife is really kind of sabotaging my food plan a bit now, cooking 1-2 lbs of pasta (I told her to cook some pasta but with lots of chicken and garlick, and a little extra virgin olive oil, not too much pasta) is like waving a pizza under my nose. 

Pasta is one of the 2-3 foods that put me at 295lbs where I was last summer. 7pm large serving of pasta for dinner and then another large serving at 11pm for example (smothered in tomato sauce from a jar) was something I ate like 4x/week.

So I hit a road bump and ultimately need to take 100% responsiblity for it myself. No one held a gun to my head. When I saw those 2 big tupperware bins filled with pasta and shredded chicken I should have picked out the chicken and threw 90% of the pasta in the trash!

----------


## DSM4Life

> Thanks for the support bro. I know it's the right thing for me. I did turn down desert but ate some stuff with mayo in it on both days and one day ate white rice. Both days I had larger servings of food than I ever make for myself. I did turn down the desert at least.
> 
> *My wife is really kind of sabotaging my food plan a bit now*, cooking 1-2 lbs of pasta (I told her to cook some pasta but with lots of chicken and garlick, and a little extra virgin olive oil, not too much pasta) is like waving a pizza under my nose. 
> 
> Pasta is one of the 2-3 foods that put me at 295lbs where I was last summer. 7pm large serving of pasta for dinner and then another large serving at 11pm for example (smothered in tomato sauce from a jar).
> 
> So I hit a road bump and ultimately need to take 100% responsiblity for it myself. No one held a gun to my head. When I saw those 2 big tupperware bins filled with pasta and shredded chicken I should have picked out the chicken and threw 90% of the pasta in the trash!


Not to come down on you but your the only one to blame. Not your wife, friends or family. Do they physically put this food in your mouth and make you chew it ? Nope. 

Your the only one holding yourself back.

Now break out your little DSM love doll and get your @$$ back in the game !

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Not to come down on you but your the only one to blame. Not your wife, friends or family. Do they physically put this food in your mouth and make you chew it ? Nope. 
> 
> Your the only one holding yourself back.
> 
> Now break out your little DSM love doll and get your @$$ back in the game !


I'm back in the game bro! Thanks again for the support and I agree with you 100%. Maybe I cursed myself when I took my DSM doll off my neck (he's on a string necklace) and left him in my car when I went into my dr's office last Tuesday. I was concerned he might think I was wierd so just didn't want to deal with the issue of anwering any questions about it.

When I was putting the hole in it's head and putting it on a string necklace my wife told me "your scaring me a little bit, that's not normal" She told me that a few times lol

----------


## DSM4Life

Can you do me a favor and get him some pants ? The winter is quickly approaching.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Can you do me a favor and get him some pants ? The winter is quickly approaching.



I'll see what I can do bro. BTW his little leotard or whatever he had on is ripped so it's just hangin off his neck so his junk is completly exposed now.

I also tried my first yam today. For some reason I had in my mind that I didn't like them but I don't even remember ever trying them. Well, I LOVED IT! Yams are going to be a regular part of my diet now.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Did my 40min of the stationary bike again this am. Still level 5 resistance but today added two 30 second bursts at fast speed peddling for a total of 12 over the 40 minutes.

Also dropped some of the weight that I stupidly put on in the past week eating like a glutton during 2 days so I'm at 239.5lbs this am.

Anxiously awaiting my clen and also my lab results.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Weight today: 237.5 -12.5 lbs. since the start of this thread

Still looking for a way to fairly accurately guestimate my LBM (don't want to buy calipers or do any BF tests, I'm too fat for that, I'll worry about that if and when I ever get down to like 12% or less).

But I'd like to know what my LBM is for my body. I know there are 'average recommended weights' for males and females of different heights, and I think they adjust for age-that part doesn't interest me really. But based on my genetics and body dimentions/type I definitely carry a greater LBM than the vast majority of other males who stand at 6'2" (assuming no hypertrophy, athletic muscularity).

I want to know this because I want to begin to build specifics into my diet plan based on what my LBM is, ignoring my BF content. 

Should I just google this?

My eating is good, far from perfect, but the foods I'm taking in are good and have been improving. Yesterday afternoon after eating some salmon (on a foreman style grill, I was disappointed as I watched the natural fish oil drip out of the grill...any suggestions on how to prepare fish to keep more of the natural oils in the fish?) and most of a small yam I was proud of myself for being able to recognize I was full and putting down the plate with a little salmon and yam still left. I was never one for not cleaning his plate, regardless of what my macro/caloric needs actually were...not to mention I have not been one to refuse/avoid seconds in many years until this year, regardless of the degree of unhealthiness of the food in question.

It was interesting that I also got cravings for a protein bar shortly after this. I was pleased with myself for resisting this as I was full and didn't need the calories. I won't be buying another box of protein bars, too much risk to me in my particular case. I did eat a dozen almonds about 1/2 hr. later thinking my body might be needing some fat.

Also disappointed that my clen delivery will be delayed a little (I plan to use a light dose as my current regimin is working fine, plus I have an anxious disposition and don't need to exaserbate that).

Still taking cytomel .25mcg spread over 3 doses daily and will probably stop this in a week or 2 because I don't want to take too many risks with my bodies internal systems, even though I'm taking a low dose.

I'm very anxious to get my lab results, hope they get here soon.

Still getting adjusted to the higher level of physical activity (40min cardio in the am). I was wiped early last night, fell asleep in the early evening. Legs were sore/aching so I'm taking a day off today. 

Wifey is also pissed at me b/c she wants a baby bad and it's currently prime time based on her cycle to make sexy time but I shrugged her off yesterday as I was soo wiped. 

Maybe it's for the best if my lab work doesn't get to me for a while, I'm simply unconditioned due to my age and past sedentary lifestyle. 

spywizzard kind of put a heart attack scare into me (even though i knew the anavar -lipid connection) because of the risk factors I have. I have a cholesterol medication en-route to me but it's going to take like a month or more in all likelyhood to reach me. I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm still excited to start my cycle but my judgement overseeing my safety outweighs that. I figured since my lipid profile was OK I wouldn't really be much at risk but thanks to spy he got me thinking about risk factors for heart attack and I do have at least a few (family history with males, 7 years total of smoking cigs in my life-no more, obesity, sedentary lifestyle, poor nutritonal history, stress). Althogh some of those have changed dramatically, and continue to change.....the history is there. I'll feel safer on a lipid lowering drug while on anavar.
Thanks spy.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Oh yeah, I was also psyched looking at myself in the mirror yesterday while doing the stomach vacuum! Given the BF% I still have the degree to which I can suck in my abs in a noticible way is pretty cool! I've very pleased I learned of that exercise because it's not talked about much on BB forums from what I can tell, possibly b/c it doesn't promote muscular hypertrophy, but it is very consistent with my personal goals of getting a tight and muscular midsection- which is the primarly goal of my pending cycle as well as a primary goal more generally about my body recomp in the near term. It has been a dream/fantasy of mine off and on for 20 years to have a ripped mid section, I simply did not understand the process/steps to take to make that happen until very recently. Thanks to this site and the support of bros here I believe that I will be able to achieve something I have desired for a couple of decades, something I just didn't know how to make happen...even when I was young and fairly lean b/c I didn't understand the fundamental connection between diet/rest/weighlifting.

The stomach vacuum exercise is the bomb btw!

For anyone who doesn't know, that exercise works the abdominal muscle involved in breathing so in addition to the advantages of having a very tight mid section you also get the benefit of having a greater breathing capacity, which should enable you to be able to pull in more O2 which I think can aid in weight lifting. I also read something about the connection between that muscle being strong and it's benefits to power lifters who need to do some explosive lifts where breating is an important part of the process.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

This post will begin with some inane info from today and then I will post my current supplement protocol.

So this am I wake up and weigh myself 236lbs. I'm psyched, especially because I binged on my last 4 protein bars at midnight last night (along with Alli, see below). Then I take a big long thick dump and weigh myself again right after and I weigh 237 lbs. lol

Here is my current supplement protocol:

Vitamin C 2grams-10grams (higher end when sick or sensing I'm getting sick) per day
Idebenone- 1/4 tsp 2x/day
GABA- 4grams at night (up from 1 gram, might change this again)
T3-25mcg/day split into 3 doses daily- will discontinue in 1-2 weeks max, been on about 2 weeks- and friggin spilled 2/3 of the bottle on my bathroom floor today ARRRRGGGG!!!!
Clen - started today ~ 60mcg spit into 3 daily doses
Fish Oil- 2 tbsp/day
Slo-acin (time released niacin) ~ 1gram twice daily
milk thistle- 1/4 tsp 2x/day
Green Drink ~ 1/2 scoop/day
Spirulina ~ 1/3- 1/2 tsp 2x/day
Chelation 2tabs 1-2x/week (likely to d/c when bottle is done)
Creatine Mono ~2 tsp/day 
gultamine ~ 1/4 tsp 2x/day (considering upping this a little)

Alli- 2 tabs ~ 1x/week when a cheat meal is consumed (Alli is the OTC- over the counter- version of Orlistat- a prescripton medication, it's just at 1/2 the dose, I take 2 tabs, the prescription dose of orlistat.

From wikipedia: Orlistat is a drug designed to treat obesity. Its primary function is preventing the absorption of fats from the human diet, thereby reducing caloric intake. It is intended for use in conjunction with a physician-supervised reduced-calorie diet. Orlistat works by inhibiting pancreatic lipase, an enzyme that breaks down triglycerides in the intestine. Without this enzyme, triglycerides from the diet are prevented from being hydrolyzed into absorbable free fatty acids and are excreted undigested. Only trace amounts of orlistat are absorbed systemically; the primary effect is local lipase inhibition within the GI tract after an oral dose. The primary route of elimination is through the feces.

At the standard prescription dose of 120 mg three times daily before meals, orlistat prevents approximately 30% of dietary fat from being absorbed,and about 25% at the standard over-the-counter dose of 60 mg. Higher doses do not produce more potent effects. (so this stuff seems like a sweet product to have on hand an take with cheat meals).

Tongkat Ali 50x extract ~ 800mg daily for the couple days leading up to my wifes fertility period and the week of.

1 1/2-2 gallons H20/day

----------


## 40plusnewbie

What are people's thoughts on me adding prop to my cycle? Will that be too much since I don't have much lifting experience and might jack a tendon or something? Plus I've never injected prop (I have injected mgf and igf and vit b 12) so am not sure if I will puss out if it's painful. I can get it in powder and make it myself or get it in vials and just refilter to be extra safe. 

Will the test make me too agressive with the weights where I might injure myself at this point given my lack of good muscular fitness or will I be able to modulate what I lift so I don't really try to max out lifts?

Thoughts?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Got my lab results today. Had Sex Hormone Binding Globulin, Hematoxology panel, Glycohemoglobin, Hepatic Function Panel, Basic Metabolic Panel, PSA, Chemistry (Cholesterol- 136 mg/dL, Triglycerides- 120 mg/dL ouch, Bilirubin, Indirect 0.6 mg/dL, LDH- 162 U/L yuck, Anion Gap? 14), Testosterone ; Total, %free, and Free- they look good considering I was drinking whiskey every night for a week prior to the test because I was trying to qualify for a test replacement study 

Everything was 'within range'. For some reason my 'mean pletelet volume' is 7.5 and the range listed is 7.5-11.5 fL Maybe it's due to all the supplements I take? 

I'll have to research my blood lab results and what they mean.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Feedback on this please:

I had been waiting on cholesterol drugs before starting my anavar cycle due to concerns about it raising cholesterol levels.

Well I have my #'s in and my cholesterol is at 136 mg/dL which is excellent I believe. I take no cholesterol medication.

My Triglyceride # is 120 mg/dL, in the high end of the 'normal' range. 

Additional info: Those tests were taken 1 month ago when I was 15 lbs. heavier and also before I was doing any cardio.

Also, the week prior to the test I was drinking like 4 or 5 shots of whiskey every night in efforts to lower my test numbers. I have read that alcohol raises triglyceride levels.

So after a little thinking, I am thinking of starting my anavar cycle like tomorrow (or when i get feedback from a few bros). As it stands now I don't think that I can really even take a cholesterol med because mine is so low. I'm not sure how much of a concern the triglyceride number should be but like I said it was after a week of moderate-heavy drinking each night and also before I began any cardio. Now I am doing 40minutes 5-6 days a week.

So I'd like to start the cycle and get either home test kits for triglyceride levels or plan to get a test like 1 month out and 2 months out. I'm going to run the cycle for 10 1/2 weeks at 39mg/day split into 3 doses.

What do you think? (aside from the 'your not ready for cycles, etc' feedback). Given my blood levels and the factors I noted, as well as plans to monitor cholesterol and tri's on cycle does anyone think it's some big risk for me to do this cycle? Like does that triglyceride number scare the sh*t out of you or anything?

Feedback greatly apprecated! 

p.s. I won't blame you if I have a stroke lol

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Well, due to the overwhelming support from baby DSM I started the cycle this morning.

And I don't know if it was due to baby DSM's support, the anavar , or placebo, but the cycling got easier about 35min into it so instead of my usual 40 minutes I did 50 minutes for the first time today. I also feel much more energized/much less tired/worn out then usual after getting off the bike. 

I'm off the T3 now so I will be able to begin re-introducing HIIT into the cycling, might give it a few days though, not sure.

Feeling Good!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

You guys are killing me here with no feedback.

Who thinks I should up the dose? And to what?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Woke up with an appetite this am and woke up earlier than usual. I had a scoop of slow digesting protein powder mixed with H2O before bed too.

So I ate, rested for a few, and then did my cardio.

Yesterday I did 9 miles on level 6 resistance in 50 minutes.
This morning I did 10 miles on level 6 in 50 minutes. In the past few weeks I have only been able to up my performance by like .1 mile/day or so. I had a real good sweat too, most yet by far. Many of you might think it's because of the anavar kicking in. 

I know better. 

It's baby DSM like an angle sitting on my shoulder pushing me to new heights and higher levels of performance. 

Right now I'm drinking my am supplement mix which I added a full scoop of creatine to this morning (in addition to the tbsp that was already in there). It's dark green and basically the consistency of scum that you would scrape off of the top of a stagnated pond. I drank 1/2 of the bottle and refilled it with H2O two times and it's still as think as a milk shake lol yum yum a belly full of fun!

----------


## Strategus

Visit the squat rack and leg press and see what happens to the appetite the next day. :AaGreen22: 

Just be sure to have the fridge stocked LOL.

(I don't have advice on the anavar though - my experience with the weights is natural).

You oughta at least try a MWF weights split so as to make good use out of that cycle.

Here's just an example - it's hardly gospel. 

There are lots of other ways to do it.

Mon - chest and some back

Weds - back and arms

Fri - Leg day

Start out with the big compound exercises and later in the w/o do the smaller movements.

Example. 
Mon. 
3 sets bench 8-12 reps
3 sets incline 10-12 reps
3 sets overhead press 8-12 reps
maybe 2 sets behind-the-neck 10-12 reps
Sit-down row 8-12 reps

Tues.
Cardio your choice

Weds.
3 sets deadlift - 10-12 reps
3 sets BB Rows - 8-12 reps
2 sets DB Rows -8-12 reps
2 or 3 sets cable crossovers 10-12 reps
2 or 3 sets tricep pulldown -8-12reps
2 sets BB curls or DB hammer your choice - 8-12 reps

Thurs.
Cardio your choice

Fri.
3 sets squats  :Evil2:  9-12 reps
3 sets leg press 8-12 reps
2 or 3 sets DB step ups 9-12 reps
2 sets your choice flat bench or overhead press higher reps lower weight e.g. 10-15 reps
2 sets leg extensions 10-14 reps
1 set ab crunches 15-20 reps if desired
1 set BB or DB curls 8-12 reps if desired

Sat.
Rest after leg day LOL. EAT. You will see why. :Wink/Grin: 

Sun. 
Rest - EAT

I tried to indicate higher reps in the exercises like incline bench where accessory muscles/tendons like the rotator cuff and tendons are really important. Deadlifts (spinal erectorsin lower back) and overhead presses also use the smaller mucles/tendons quite a bit.

Your strength should go up fast on the anavar and you want to avoid the muscles outrunning the tendons. The way to avoid injury is to be sure to keep your reps at 8 or above. If you're at all uncomfortable with a strength increase, keep the reps to 10-12. 

During your first week if you're just learning form (have you lifted before?) you will probably want to light weight with lots of reps.

Don't forget to do a warmup set or two for each exercise.

If you can get a buddy to spot on bench and incline, that is best. Make sure to eat sufficient macros esp. protein and get plenty of sleep. The two rest days after leg day also help to prevent injury.

BTW I'm over 40 also but female (not pink yet LOL). Am trying out DHEA now along with multivit etc. No anavar etc. yet. Am trying to go for my natural potential first. One of the reasons to lift naturally for a couple of years is to allow the accessory muscles and tendons to develop in tandem with the larger muscles.

Good luck!

P.S. The creatine should work nicely!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Thanks for all the feedback! I've only lifted for 3 months, it was this year and I haven't lifted for 3 months (a little when younger but quit quickly due to lack of results-unfortunately I didn't understand the connection between diet and developing muscular hypertrophy). 

I think I'm going to take a week or 2 just to prime my muscles with baby weights. And I'm certainly not gonna push it during the cycle, I made that mistake at age 25 when I picked up weights for the first time in like 7 years and injured myself.

My main goal is a nice tight six-pack, prob won't get there by the end of this cycle but as long as I'm on my way....

I really want to lean down and then build from there later down the road.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

BTW yesterday I decided to up the dose so I'm taking 52mg/day which will be divided into 4 doses spread out through the day.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I've been playing around with very light weights the past 2 days, want to take it slower with the weights rather than faster. I've got plenty of time to bulk on muscle, that's not what this cycle is about for me. I can feel a plesant feeling in some of the muscles I just did a very light workout on which is cool.

I've had some lower back pain (mild but it's there) over the past couple of weeks and think it might be from the big change in my routine sitting on the stationary bike every morning. It's not nerve pain thank God, I had a brief stint of that about 5 years ago and got past it with streaching. So I"ve been doing some streaching too, it's something I've done from time to time over the years as I took martial arts when I was a kid and got into the habbit then.

I've upped my creatine intake to 2 scoops/day and my appetite has seemed to increase a little recently, maybe it's b/c I stopped the T3 and just stopped the clen a cpl days ago (going to cycle benadryl without the clen, equal time on and off) but still eating healthy.

Also got a nice shipment of some whey protein today, a couple bottles of a nice multi, a couple 25g jars of idebenone, and some really nice liquid fish oil in a bottle, complete 3-6-9 *****'s.

----------


## Strategus

I'm not surprised the muscles feel good after lifting. Sometimes they will feel really good right after gym (endorphins) and the next day you'll be sore! (and hungry). 

Since you're running anavar , your body is probably already reacting the way it would if you had already lifted for a year or two. 

I got lower back pain during my first few months of lifting. At the time, I didn't know what it was, but after worrying whether I had torn something, I looked it up and found that it was the spinal erectors. The problem went away after a rest week and some time for the spinal erectors to catch up with the larger muscles. Make sure you are sleeping in a comfortable, balanced position.

The spinal erectors are rather small muscles, and when a person first starts working out, they usually lag. If you look at a bb'r (natural or on gear either way) you'll see nice definition in the lower back that's rare for an average person to have.

Stretching is great, and whey and fish oil are great. They're sort of a daily routine...

Right now, concentrate on form. If you're at a gym, ask folks to check your range of motion on the various lifts while doing light weights. Squats can be a little tricky to go down far enough.

Good luck!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I woke up hungry at 1am. I read anavar decreased a lot of ppl's appetite.... it's either increasing mine or my body is reacting to the d/c of T3 and break from clen (used both only very short term). I have neve woken up hungry in the past, even when I was very fat and not lifting or when I was lifting a few months ago.

I"m not really using much energy in the weights I've lifted over the past couple of days, I'm just playing with baby weights (8lb and 30lb dumbbells) and have only done a set or 2 for different muscle groups..... 

So I took 3/4 scoop of slow digest protein with h2o, I had taken 1/2 scoop before bed in addition to 5 egg whites....

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Woke up an hour early again this am in addition to the 1 am hunger wake up. Up until a couple weeks ago I slept like a baby through the whole night, not even ever getting up to use the bathroom.

Not sure what to attribute this to, but it sucks! I don't need too much sleep ~ 6hrs and I"m good, but this waking early or in the middle of the night stuff sucks. It started around the time I started with clen , I'm off that now for the next week but it's still happening. I even took 2 benadryl before bed. Blah...

Current weight 235lbs. Last night before bed 239lbs. I should be able to work my abs again this afternoon/early evening, the pain is almost gone from my first bout with crunches on the exercise ball like 4 days ago. I've been playing it safe and didn't even do my stomach vacuum on shcedule, choosing to give the painful ab muscles rest figuring that would be the best strategy rather than pushing muscles that were in pain.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

nevermind

----------


## physicslifter

Hey bro, just came across your log. I thought you'd already been lifting for a while....but it's good to see that you've started. Take advantage of the AAS and hit the weights hard....your recovery muscle wise will be better now than when you're off cycle, so no since to lift light...don't overdo it, but up the weights so you're growing...and burning more calories.

Also, I'd save the prop you've made for next cycle....get the bf% down to help reduce potential sides...though, if you do add it in, you'll see bf drop faster, you'll just have to keep an eye on the sides..... also, now that you know where to get powder (I saw your post on the other forum), you might want to go that route instead of the conversion and not have to worry about estro.

keep up the good work and up the intensity!  :Smilie:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Hey bro, just came across your log. I thought you'd already been lifting for a while....but it's good to see that you've started. Take advantage of the AAS and hit the weights hard....your recovery muscle wise will be better now than when you're off cycle, so no since to lift light...don't overdo it, but up the weights so you're growing...and burning more calories.
> 
> Also, I'd save the prop you've made for next cycle....get the bf% down to help reduce potential sides...though, if you do add it in, you'll see bf drop faster, you'll just have to keep an eye on the sides..... also, now that you know where to get powder (I saw your post on the other forum), you might want to go that route instead of the conversion and not have to worry about estro.
> 
> keep up the good work and up the intensity!


Thanks for the support! Actually that post I made about the prop was a lapse of judgement on my part, in retrospect I can see that. I was feeling soooo good and pumped about the cycle I was getting ahead of myself mentally.

I hear you about taking full advantage of the cycle re: lifting hard (but not overdoing it). Something I have to take into consideration though is that I"m 41 and out of shape. It's a lot different being 41 and picking up weights for basically the first time (well I did lift for 3 months earlier this year) than it is being 20 and picking up weights for the first time. And since I hear that var really increases strength I am at a real risk for injuring myself re: jacking a tendon if I"m not careful. 

I appreciate your advice and am going to run the best lifting program I'm able to, the var is still kicking in, but my muscles are not even primed to be used to weights at all at this point. 3 months ago I was doing 3 sets of crunches on an exercise ball with a 30lb dumbbell on my chest and then 3 sets of leg raises right after. I would be sore the next day but nothing bad. The first day I started the var I held an 8lb dumbbell behind my head to do a set of crunches on my exercise ball and got 10 reps in (I believe in working abs with heavy weights/low reps rather than going crazy with high number crunches). I did really streach back farther than usual though. On my second set I had to put down that 8lb. dumbbell after the 2nd rep to finish a set of 10. One more set of 10 and my abs were spent. Too sore to hit the lower abs. Then my abs remained sore as hell up until yesterday (and were still a little sore then). So I think it's gonna take a couple weeks to just get my muscles primed, used to moving weights. I doubt 5-6 weeks in I will have that kind of lag time with extended high levels of pain 3 days after an ab workout. But now that's the way it is with my muscles. Hopefully that will change in a couple weeks and I'll be able to do a reasonably solid workout and get good recovery quickly.

So I'm gonna do my best to take advantage of this cycle re: developing my muscles but I am starting from a really weak point relative to really anyone else on a steroid cycle. I've been going back and forth on how best to use clen , etc and I think that one way I am going to take advantage of this cycle is to add T3 back in and use it along with the clen. Since I have a high bf that is a primary issue for me anyway. Since I"m on an AAS now I"m gonna up the dose from what I was using prior to starting the anavar too. 

And I'm not sure but I don't think that T3 and clen (with benadryl cycled in) along with the var will interfere with me developing my muscles. 

As you can see from my lame 'before' photo it's not like I have developed muscles anyway  :Smilie:  It's gonna be hard *not* to make progress there unless I don't touch weights at all LMAO

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Also, I must say that I am pleased with what I see visually in the mirror thus far. 

I've been hitting the cardio pretty hard and am actually going to cut back some by dropping to 5 days/wk to give my leg muscles some chance to rest. I have really been putting them through their paces, from virtually no exercize to 40-50min of endurance level on the stationary bike 6 days/wk. I want to see if taking days off will be in my best interests re: resting my leg muscles. Pushing through the pain I feel during the first 10-15 min is no problem but I figure my legs need days off to rest since they are not conditioned at all. 

My trunk has begun to slim out so I"m excited about continued transformation.

----------


## Strategus

I just lost a kinda long post I had written to you (that smilie list doesn't like my old computer), so I'll summarize it briefly.

I think you might try a program with the big lifts with maybe 4 sets of 12-15 reps. (Higher reps than normal to avoid possibility of injury).

You can do this with dumbbells by setting up several from larger to smaller. Then, do sets sort of like this (weight mentioned are examples only - you will need a variety of weights).

(Always do warm up set or two first)

Set 1
15 reps x 60lbs

Set 2 
11 reps x 60 lbs (time to go lighter)

Set 3
12 reps x 50 lbs

Set 4
13 reps x 40 lbs

The big lifts are better at building muscle/raising metabolism for a beginner than doing smaller exercises. I do stuff like abs or curls or flies at the end of a workout but do rows or presses or whatever toward the beginning.

I did a lot of cardio from 2002-2006 but plateau'd and only saw results again when I started lifting in spring of '07 with emphasis on the compound lifts. I do the 7-12 rep range - I'm too old for the Rippetoe program, although I think it's great for a younger person and it emphasizes the lifts that build muscle.

My feeling is it's best to just do the anavar by itself for right now (not with clen or T3), since you don't know how your body will react to it. 

For your next cycle, test sounds like a good move. I'd work on a solid lifting program before doing that, along with having a clean bulking diet planned.

Have you changed your diet any since starting the anavar?

Cardio is good, but you really need the lifting to build muscle and raise the metabolism. I looked again at your picture and you have a decent muscle base on which to build. I don't think you're at much risk for injury as long as you keep the reps fairly high.

Do you lift @home or in a gym? (I'm only asking because I don't know what kind of equipment you have access to).

----------


## AdamGH

> I just lost a kinda long post I had written to you (that smilie list doesn't like my old computer), so I'll summarize it briefly.


thats why i always highlight what i type, copy, then click submit. so if it gets lost, i just have to paste it in a new window.  :Smilie:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I just lost a kinda long post I had written to you (that smilie list doesn't like my old computer), so I'll summarize it briefly.
> 
> I think you might try a program with the big lifts with maybe 4 sets of 12-15 reps. (Higher reps than normal to avoid possibility of injury).
> 
> You can do this with dumbbells by setting up several from larger to smaller. Then, do sets sort of like this (weight mentioned are examples only - you will need a variety of weights).
> 
> (Always do warm up set or two first)
> 
> Set 1
> ...


Thanks for all the advice bro. I lift at home and have very minimal equipment. I will be joining a gym at the latest after this winter. The reasons I don't belong to a gym (not saying they are good reasons, but they are my reasons):

pride/vanity- I'm fat and out of shape and kind of embarrassed to be working out in a gym with my current body

ego/insecurity/safety- At a gym I will be more inclined to go for lifting heavier weights b/c others are around and given my age, lack of exerience, and lack of conditioning I'll be at increased risk of pushing it too hard and injuring myself

To be honest, mostly it's because I'm fat and out of shape and want to look good before joining a gym. I know that's irrational. It's my pride/ego/whatever.

At home I only have an exercise ball (the big one you lie on to work abs), and 4 sets of dumbbells 8lbs (my wife's), 30's, 45's, and 55's. 

Regarding my diet, I am eating really clean. I don't have my macro's down or cals/day/meal down but am eating more protein than the others. The foods I eat are very restricted and I believe very healthy. 

I have made a few modifications since starting the var (or shortly before that). I added ezekiel bread and yams, increased greens/veggies, dropped blueberries and strawberries- subbing with pomegranite extract which is in the mail on it's way to me, dropped yogurt, and resumed fish oil (I had stopped for a month or so prior)

Carbs: yams, oats, salads (extra virgin olive oil and vinigar only), cauliflower, broccoli, and occasionally protein enriched pasta (try to stay away from this b/c pasta is a trigger food for me to pig out), beans, and ezekiel bread, waxy maize carb slam

fats: natty pb, almonds, extra virgin olive oil, and fish oil

protein: skinless chicken breast, ground turkey, ground chicken, salmon, fat free cottage cheese, egg whites, casein protein, whey protein

I try to eat every 3 hours, protein every meal with a carb or fat, sometimes a little of each. I keep a journal of everything I eat and the times I eat but don't have my macro's down as I said. I'm going by what I feel my body needs and by watching my body in the mirror.

If I had to guess I would say Im eating 50% protein, 25% fat and 25% carbs. When the lifting increases the carbs will be increasing but I"ve been sick for a cpl days and have only done very light lifting since starting the var thus far.

The only things I drink are water (1-2 gallons/day) and a cup of black coffee with 4 little packs of sweet 'n low in the morning. I had a cup of caffiene free tea last night I got as a free gift with some healthfood supplements I ordered and might have a cup of tea once in a while for a change of pace/relaxation but H20 is the only liquid I take- no milk, no soda, no juice. 

Occasionally I have a bad/cheat meal, typically when visiting someone for dinner but it's bad by clean food standards not bad by general eating standards. I can't say I'm immune to slips but have been doing really well sticking to the above foods.

----------


## ghettoboyd

keep at it bro.i use the mirror more than the scale when cutting. the mirror dosent lie.how about some progress picks?anyway im following.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

OK, here are before and current, the after's were taken at night w/out natural light so they didn't come out as good as the before. I've still got a ways to go but the abdominal fat is less:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

And yes, that is baby DSM hanging around my neck on a string. See his legs hanging below the camera lol

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Did a couple of short/light workouts with weights today. 4 sets on my delts and 2 on my traps in the am then in the afternoon I felt re-energized and did 4 sets bi's, 4 sets tri's, and 2 sets both anterior and posterior forearms. I was planning on doing some ab work this evening but got tied up with the wife. I'm used to short workouts, under 30 minutes. Not sure if that will change but the second workout felt good and I was pleased that I wanted to work the abs in the pm too. I took 2 shakes today due to the 2 workouts, essentially an extra meal plus 2 of my other meals had more carbs than usual. I'll be interested in what the scale says tomorrow. For the past 2-3 days I've been at 234 lbs. My legs are also showing some muscular development from all the cardio I've been doing.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Oh yeah, by the way, I really like steroids  :Smilie:

----------


## sonysucks

A few of us plus 40's like em.
My Anavar starts Dec 1st. Along with some test.
I am enjoying your candor...it shows your ego is in check firend. Keep at it ...its worth it.
Here is my before and after my first cycle. Lost 15lbs of fat and gained 12lbs of muscle.
Gonna pm ya a tip. It will make ya smile.

----------


## Strategus

Hello 40plus -

Diet sounds great!!!! 

I didn't go to a gym at the start either. Your set of DB's sounds pretty good. As your strength goes up and you start trying different exercises, you may wish to add to the collection. Early this year, I picked up a bench (no rack though) for real cheap at a thrift store. I've also been to a scrap yard and picked up weights really cheap (creativity helps).  :AaGreen22: 

Pics look like you've made progress in the waist area! Enjoy the anavar !

P.S. Awesome progress Sony!

----------


## TheKing.

Does anavar have any affect on hair loss?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Does anavar have any affect on hair loss?


I have read that it does. My hair, however, is about as thick as a man's hair comes. For years and years hair stylists have commented on my hair and how thick it is, many being jealous and saying they wish they had my hair. For me it's a pain in the ass b/c I need frequent hair cuts or my hair just grows up and out, not 'long'. Since I have been a kid hair sytlists have commented stuff like "you'll never have to worry about going bald". So even if I do exerience some hair loss on my head, my hair will still be thicker than 99% of the male populations' hair. A little hair loss (thinning, not receding) would actually be welcome by me. I would exerience it as a benefit, not a drawback.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Current weight: 238lbs. up from 234lbs a couple days ago. Might not all be muscle but I"m definitely not 4 pounds fatter. 

Still doing very light intensity, light weight workouts. Yesterday I worked lower abs 6 sets (my lower abs are non-existent as I think happens with all people when they get older unless they stay athletic) and 2 sets of squats, 2 sets of dead lifts (baby weights). 

I have not done cardio in 4 days, am going to do 50 minutes later this morning. Reason: conscious choice to cut back to give legs a break and also I've been under the weather, as well as very very busy with work or I would have hit the stationary bike yesterday.

I"m going to stick with light weights for the time being, I can feel it in my muscles the next day so I know they are being impacted. I'd much rather move up in weight and # of sets too slow than too fast, as I have said many times this cycle isn't about getting big for me, it's primarilly about thinning my mid section and beginning to develop a tight waist and 6 pack. Whatever muscles I can develop is just a bonus. I can run more cycles in the future when my muscles are well primed and used to lifting.

I'll post up more pic's in another month to see how much progress I make (hopefully some lol) but I"m working with weights regularly now (gonna lay off the weights with abs for a couple weeks to get them more primed though due to my experience working abs the first day of starting anavar ).

Also, I developed a very slight injury in my left wrist working my bi's, the same thing happened a few months back when I picked up weights for the first time in like 15 years, something like a strained tendon in the inner anterior section of my wrist. It quickly went away last time but it's a sign that I need to be careful and not push things. I think it's already healed but won't know for sure until I work my bi's in a couple days or so.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Current weight: 238lbs. up from 234lbs a couple days ago. Might not all be muscle but I"m definitely not 4 pounds fatter. 
> 
> Still doing very light intensity, light weight workouts. Yesterday I worked lower abs 6 sets (my lower abs are non-existent as I think happens with all people when they get older unless they stay athletic) and 2 sets of squats, 2 sets of dead lifts (baby weights). 
> 
> I have not done cardio in 4 days, am going to do 50 minutes later this morning. Reason: conscious choice to cut back to give legs a break and also I've been under the weather, as well as very very busy with work or I would have hit the stationary bike yesterday.
> 
> *I"m going to stick with light weights for the time being, I can feel it in my muscles the next day so I know they are being impacted. I'd much rather move up in weight and # of sets too slow than too fast*, as I have said many times this cycle isn't about getting big for me, it's primarilly about thinning my mid section and beginning to develop a tight waist and 6 pack. Whatever muscles I can develop is just a bonus. I can run more cycles in the future when my muscles are well primed and used to lifting.
> 
> I'll post up more pic's in another month to see how much progress I make (hopefully some lol) but I"m working with weights regularly now (gonna lay off the weights with abs for a couple weeks to get them more primed though due to my experience working abs the first day of starting anavar ).
> ...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

U want me to tear a tendon bro? I'm using my 30lb dumbbells for the most part right now. I'm not here to impress anyone, I"m here to improve my body and health, safely. I don't need to be maxing out trying to do 1 or 2 curls with the 55's and then going to the 45's then to the 30's right now. 

As long as I develop the body I want to develop at a pace I am comfortable with all is good with me. I'm not in competition with anyone.


Last month it was "your cycle is gonna be worthless"

This month it is "your lazy, you can build more muscle than that"

What's it gonna be next month?

Don't worry bro, this cycle is still dedicated to you and I've got like 9 weeks to go or something like that.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Last month it was "your cycle is gonna be worthless"
> 
> This month it is "your lazy, you can build more muscle than that"
> *
> What's it gonna be next month?*
> 
> Don't worry bro, this cycle is still dedicated to you and I've got like 9 weeks to go or something like that.


Hmmm not sure yet. I like to come up with my insults on the fly. 

 :BbAily:

----------


## KINGKONG

You kinda got the Will Ferall look..No disrespect meant..You just remind me of Frank the Tank..

----------


## AdamGH

> U want me to tear a tendon bro? I'm using my 30lb dumbbells for the most part right now. I'm not here to impress anyone, I"m here to improve my body and health, safely. I don't need to be maxing out trying to do 1 or 2 curls with the 55's and then going to the 45's then to the 30's right now. 
> 
> As long as I develop the body I want to develop at a pace I am comfortable with all is good with me. I'm not in competition with anyone.


try increasing your weight every set. that way you get plenty of warm up when you hit that last set at a heavy weight. 

for example:

sitting alternating bicep curls:

35 lbs x10 reps, 40x 10, 45 x10, 50 x10 = 4 sets

safest way to go imo. replace the lbs for whatever lbs you like to do.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> You kinda got the Will Ferall look..No disrespect meant..You just remind me of Frank the Tank..


Check back in on me in 1 year. And go look at one of my first posts where there is a link to my 'before-before' pic or something like that. I had the John Candy look last summer @ 295lbs. John Candy-to-Will Ferall- to ?- to -?- to -?

The great thing about having the Frank the Tank look is how good it's going to feel month to month as I make improvements on my physical appearance. BTW, is Will Ferall a broad shouldered 6'2"?

And no disprespect dude, but are you a dickhead on purpose or does it just come out that way naturally?

----------


## ghettoboyd

bro i can see some good progress in them pics. dont let peeps get you down. just keep working hard and you will find success. its not easy but if your heart is in it and i can see it is you will get there.

----------


## KINGKONG

> Check back in on me in 1 year. And go look at one of my first posts where there is a link to my 'before-before' pic or something like that. I had the John Candy look last summer @ 295lbs. John Candy-to-Will Ferall- to ?- to -?- to -?
> 
> The great thing about having the Frank the Tank look is how good it's going to feel month to month as I make improvements on my physical appearance. BTW, is Will Ferall a broad shouldered 6'2"?
> 
> And no disprespect dude, but are you a dickhead on purpose or does it just come out that way naturally?


I def a natural dickhead..Congrats on losing the weight..I wouldn't get all pissed off Frank the Tank is the man and he is a pretty broad shouldered and the ladies def love him long time... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DSM4Life

40plusnewbie , congrats on the progress. I hope this compliment doesn't make you hate me any less as your hatred for me has turned into your motivation.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> 40plusnewbie , congrats on the progress. I hope this compliment doesn't make you hate me any less as your hatred for me has turned into your motivation.



It's all good bro. I'm really focused on my muscle development now. It's become an obsession for me. My wife told me tonight "your paranoid about your muscles". English isn't her first language so that's her way of saying "you've become obsessed with building muscle" 

I took a double shake after working my abs today (2 scoops whey, 2 scoops carb slam) and I'm taking double casein shake right now. Gonna experiment and see if the increase is gonna go toward muscle or bloat/fat. Might take me a few days to figure it out.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Just a quick note before I do my workout:

When I woke up this morning I went into the bathroom to look at myself in the mirror (I've been doing that a lot lately lol) with my shirt off and I got scared because of how much my muscles grew from yesterday! I started worring like 'if I keep growing at this rate everyone I know is gonna know I'm on steroids ' and then I started thinking about lowering the daily dosage I've been taking.

So I guess the double doses in my shakes are producing mo' muscle and I'm gonna continue to do double shakes until I start to see bloat/fat (hopefully not on this cycle lol). 

After calming down I decided to just drop the clen and T3 for now and save it for when I"m done with the var or something. I haven't taken either in like 6 days or something anyway plus the combo was kinda makin me feel a little sick running them both at the same time.

----------


## ghettoboyd

anytime you have success with bbing peeps automaticly assume your on roids cus most cant fathom all the hard work and dedication it takes to get good results.its easyer for them to assume than to ask you what your doing to get the results your getting.thay dont really want to know cus it just makes them realize how pathetic and lazy thay really are.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Whew, all done. 4 sets traps, 4 sets shoulders. Stomach vacuum 20 minutes later tonight.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> anytime you have success with bbing peeps automaticly assume your on roids cus most cant fathom all the hard work and dedication it takes to get good results.its easyer for them to assume than to ask you what your doing to get the results your getting.thay dont really want to know cus it just makes them realize how pathetic and lazy thay really are.


Yeah, I hear ya. Later in the day today I was remembering how much I have changed my diet, how clean I am eating every day and thinking as I was driving to work "yeah, those guys are right.... it is 80% diet"

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Wt this am 232.5 lbs.

I think the double casein shake is a bit much in the evening so I"m going cut that back to 1 1/2 scoops, I wasn't that hungry this am. I'm also going to work on trying to cut out my ritualistic am cup of black coffee with 4 sweet n low as that interferes with my appetite as well and I would prefer to get myself alert and ready for the day with exercise. 

It felt pretty good a couple days ago when I had my shirt off in the bathroom and my wife was in there and her eyes widened and she turned her head sideways and was looking at my mid section. I wasn't sure what was up so I asked her what she was looking at and she said "your stomach" (as in she could see the beginnings of emerging muscle development under my fat). 

It's also great to be able to give her a good long energetic pounding now that I have endurance from the cardio and have lost more weight too, plus gained strength.

It was also awseome last night when I was pounding her and I looked down and saw my baby DSM doll dangling in her face lol haha

----------


## ray0414

funniest thing about this thread has got to be the baby DSM doll lol. u got any new pix?

----------


## ray0414

nevermind they were on page 3

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> nevermind they were on page 3


I'll post more at like the 1 month mark from those updated pic's.

On the plus side I'm working with muscles that haven't been trained hardly at all so the boost with the var is surely adding to what I could do naturally.

The downside is that I don't have my diet dialed in (although I think the foods I am eating are excellent and very clean) and my workouts are on the weak side since my muscles are 40yrs old and haven't been trained at all in my life- with brief exceptions when I had no clue diet had anything to do with it, I thought by lifing the muscles were supposed to grow. 

I'm hoping that in addition to getting at a minimum satisfactory results from my cycle given my staring point my log will be living proof that one does not necessairilly have to wait 2+ years and have 14% bf or below to run a successful cycle (as long as diet is in check and cardio work is solid). 

I think running test e and dbol at my starting point would be a nightmare but I think var is benefitting me. I've adjusted to the dose mentally and am comfortable with it. Depending on how things develop I might up my dose 1/2 to 3/4 way through the cycle. 

I did 1/2 hr cardio this am and was planning on doing 50 min this evening as my bi's are still a little sore (it would be a bi's, tri's, and forearm day, with possible lower abs too) but I burnt the hell out of my forearms cooking lobsters in a large pressure cooker. I was a dumbass and instead of just keeping the top on loosely I tightened it up. Well 7-8 min later I hear some wierd noise and go to the kitchen. There is a friggin geiser of steam and boiling water shooting 5 feet in the air out of the little release valve. I cant open the pressure cooker so I take it off the burner and grab a rag and pot holder. Still had trouble so I grabbed the handle of the lid with one hand and the handle of the pot with the other and pushed so the lid would move towards unlocking. Then all of a sudden... BAM! The friggin lid exploded off the top of the pot along with 3/4 of the boiling water in there, one of the lobsters shot out of the pot like a rocket too. I was standing there stunned looking at the mess and the boiling water all over the walls and floor thinking wtf? Then like 20 seconds later I realized my forearms started to burn. Ran them under cold water for 20 minutes and put frozen veggie packs on them for like 1 hour. Still pain up the ass. The only worse pain I have felt in my life was an abscess tooth. 

Those lobsters got their revenge on me and I learned a valuble lesson: Don't open pressure cookers under pressure! My arms are still killing me. Like extreme pain. Not crying but really really bad. 

Don't do that. 

My cycle is a work in progress and I'm starting it at a time that 98% of bro's start in with the beginning of their natty training and learning about diet. But I'm 40 and don't need to wait 5 years to get the body I want if I can get it safely in 3. I know diet is key my my food menu is really, really tight. Just learning to tweak carb/fat/pro ratio's per meal and per day as I go based on how I feel and what the mirror is telling me.

And keep in mind I started at 295 back in January and dropped to 250 with diet alone. I consider myself an exception to the standard rote advice to newbies. And if I get lax/lazy and start mowing on pizza, which I don't plan on doing, it was waived in my facet the other day and I brought it to my bro in law, what have I lost? The upside is great and the downside is minimal IMO.

I appreciate any and all feedback, even if I disagree and argue with it. It's not personal. I really do appreciate all input. I'm here to learn and improve. I realize I'm taking a non traditional approach but I don't want to wait until age 50 to get the body I desire. And my current food choices are probably more tight than 80% of the bro's on here if not more.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> funniest thing about this thread has got to be the baby DSM doll lol.


Maybe I'll auction him off on ebay with before and after pic's of myself and give the doll the credit lol

But I think it will make a nice memento for myself on this journey to build my body and improve my health...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Have been out of commission since the kitchen accident, 2nd degree burns on my forearms and now the blisters are broke and gone and lots of raw skin is exposed so I gotta have some stuff on the effected area's and keep it all covered with gauze and tape. So I can't pick up weights since that accident. I did cardio the next morning but stayed home from work today to get the burns taken care of, get large gauze, antibiotic creme, etc.

Will be back to cardio Sunday as my schedule is way too busy from now to then. Hopefully the burns start to heal over soon so I can use my dumbbells. Right now the back of my arm looks like a case of road rash...

----------


## Strategus

Thanks 40plus for being so conscientious with keeping up the log, even despite the Attack of the Lobsters.

OUCH!!!!!!

Get better soon and please be careful while cooking crustacean cuisine!! 

Just for you from the '80's B-52's! Remember this?  :7up: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UqKRGW6_rw

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Thanks 40plus for being so conscientious with keeping up the log, even despite the Attack of the Lobsters.
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Get better soon and please be careful while cooking crustacean cuisine!! 
> 
> Just for you from the '80's B-52's! Remember this? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UqKRGW6_rw


lol, thanks for the smiles and laughs bro! I feel very disappointed in myself, as well as my cycle pic results are not going to be as good as they could have been without the accident. 

I was an idiot for locking the pressure cooker, the only reason I did it was b/c the pressure cooker is sooo huge it wasn't re-boiling with the lobsters in there and I was under some time pressure to get them cooked before I had to go pick up my wife.. and once they were in there I wanted to finnish.

I was acutally very, very lucky none of the steam or boiling water hit my face or I would have for sure have had to go to the ER. Face burns are really serious. 

But with dumbells I use my hands and forarms for basically every exercise. 

My diet is still good, but since I don't have my macro's down maybe I should have dropped total consumptoin by a cpl hundred cal's/day. I am working tonight and have Sunday off, I'm gonna do my cardio then and possibly pickup the dumbbells to do my bi's tri's and forearms and see how things go. One arm is pretty bad, the other didn't get it bad, there is only a small patch.

----------


## DSM4Life

holla 40

----------


## NightPhantom

Been following your log 40. Wish you a speedy recovery.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

One of my arms is pretty f'ed up. Just the skin but it was a pretty bad 2nd degree burn. My stubborn ass didn't go to the dr and just today I picked up the correct bandages to be using as I was putting gauze over the wound after applying an antibiotic creme with some pain relief ingredient in it.... and then the next morning when I'd take off the bandage to clean it and shower..... some of it would be stuck to the wound where it had begun to heal... so I'd have to rip that off.

Now I have some other type of gauze that you put over burns, it's wet on one side that goes next to the burn, and then you put gauze over that, so the wound can heal and when changing the dressing I won't damage the healing process.

Very lucky this didn't happen to my face!

Anyway I got back on the horse today and did 30min cardio adding in spurts of v. fast peddling as I"m not taking T3 anymore so I can do HIIT cardio. This afternoon I worked lower abs and upper abs and had a double shake. 

Unfortunately the wound hurts when I lift stuff up in that hand, even something like a 10lb backpack. If I wasn't using anavar that I capped myself I would likely stop my cycle but it isn't costing me much at all so I"m gonna stay on. I'll just have to focus on cardio and ab work and see how the wound heals. One arm caught it bad, the other not so bad. That side has a weird discoloration in a weird shape, I've seen something like this on ppl before and thought it was some f'ed up birthmark or something. I hope it fades in time b/c the one on one arm covers like 1/2 of the backside of my forearm. 

My abs are feeling good post workout. My mind ain't right thou... feelin' kinda depressed. Before this accident I was feelin so good and positive so it kinda sucks. Plus I wanted to be able to have solid pic's to put up over the next cpl months but I can't touch any weights now (except to pick up a dumbbell to put on my chest for ab work, or a lighter one held behind my head). 

The worst part is that I lost that charged feeling, being psyched about lifting weights and seeing the progress. I wasn't sure but I thought it might have been the anavar running through my veins making me feel that way, now I know it wasn't. It was me and feeling good about improving myself. I'm just gonna have to do my best to feel good about the cardio (don't really like doin it lol) and the ab work. The var is helpin when I do somach vacuum b/c of the strength gains and that it's basically like an isometric exercise.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Maybe me being burned is a sign from God that I am supposed to go places with steroid usage. After all Anavar is something that is used to treat burn victims and I already had it running through my veins prior to being burned. 

The new bandaging process is working well with noticible improvment to the open wound area from yesterday. Hopin to get back to weights soon! It was making me feel soooo good to lift and see my progress plus the endorphines it produces.

Had a crappy eating day today, only like 4 meals. No bad food but off my routine. Also skipped both cardio and working my obliques. I just did my stomach vacuum (I can suck it in pretty good now, once the layer of fat comes off my stomach I'll be able to suck it in wicked far. 

Gotta do obliques tomorrow with heavier weight and cardio 40min. Also I have noticed the recovery time is much quicker, my abs didn't really feel it the next day whereas a cpl weeks ago they were killing me for like 3-4 days.

----------


## Strategus

Hey 40plus -

Hope you're recovering and feeling better today. Today and yesterday I had a couple of days where I had to run errands, pay bills, and that sort of thing.

But this evening I had a really good w/o. Normally, I just go and do my own thing, but sometimes the dynamic "happens" in the gym where you feel that you really gotta give it your best. I'm not a real social person, but when one sees other folks giving 110% in the weight room --- there's that little "voice" telling oneself to do the same...

 :7up:

----------


## Strategus

P.S. Have you had any indigestion, headaches or trouble sleeping with the anavar ? I've never taken it but I've heard of these as possible side effects.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> P.S. Have you had any indigestion, headaches or trouble sleeping with the anavar? I've never taken it but I've heard of these as possible side effects.


No indigestion, no headaches (I get them from high doses of creatine), and I have had minor trouble sleeping but it was from the clen I was on and now from the burns... when the salve kinda dries out and the edge of the wound by the bandaid rubs against the sheets. Quickly back to sleep though.

Another negative downturn, actually two.

1. My motivation is much less. I could write a few paragraphs speculating what it is connected to but the bottom line is it is much less.

2. I learned last night that regular bike riding is one of the factors that can interfere with a mans ability to procreate. Me and my wife have been trying for more than a few months and I felt I needed to tell her about this discovery and stop the stationary bike cardio. To compensate I'm eating even smaller and more frequent meals and mostly all proteins and fats, little carbs... with occasionals carb bursts. But it is def going to slow down my mid section wt. loss.

I like the anavar , at least for me. I can see why ppl who are mid level to advanced body builders wouldn't be interested or consider it a waste, especially considering the cost of the pharm pills. I still think it's a great substance for me to start on, much better than test e given my bf.

Since I don't belong to a gym I cant do the eliptical machine or treadmill, I cant job b/c I have asthma, and walking isn't gonna cut it for what i want to accomplish. So I'm dropping cals and trying to eat like 9 meals/day. 

I friggin blew off my obliques today. I came home tired and didn't push myself, I pussed out. Keeping in routine seems to be key for me. My diet has stayed really clean but my workouts need improvement. And now my cardio plan is shot to hell until my wife get pregnant or I join a gym after the winter.

I don't want to go back to the clen and/or T3 right now, I'm saving that. Also saving the pgcl.

I'll post a cpl pic's of me sucking in my stomach via stomach vacuum in a cpl days, not awseome or anything cuz I got a fairly think layer of fat around my mid section still but I can pull it in quite far. It's pretty cool. I think it's gonna really help me get ab definition if I can continue to drop bf and build abs/obliques.

I think I will be back to weights in a week, taking it day by day.

I also started talking the tongkat ali 50x estract like 10 caps/day b/c I noticed a little limp dick with the wife the other night. Not sure if it was from the distracting pain from the burn or b/c of the var, but in any event I've got like 10 or 20 grams of the long acting viagra, whatever it's called, on it's way to me! 

This has been such a shock to me. Last week I was looking in the mirror in the am after a workout the day before and a double helping of protein and carb slam and was seeing the difference in my muscles in like 15 hours and thinking "shit, if this keeps up eveyone is gonna know I'm on steroids " now I'm despondent and lazy, eating well, but unmotivated. 

Any and all feedback and critizism is very welcome.

----------


## Strategus

Hello 40plus -

Short/medium term, my motivation level has been GREAT. I had another good w/o today focusing on back with a few sets of deadlifts, rows, low rows, close-grip lat pulldowns and a couple other little things thrown in. I wake up soooo refreshed after a good w/o. If I haven't worked out in a few days, I can tell the difference.

Longer term I'm really worried about the economy and opportunities for the future.

Re: the cardio - I'm not a runner, either. Just not built for running. Never have been LOL. (short legs and mom was stocky which is great for weight training but lousy for running...).  :Welcome: 

Have you ever considered or do you have the time for, l-o-n-g walks maybe on the weekends? 

A couple of years ago, I regularly did 10-km walks and also trained for/walked a marathon LOL. I hit a plateau doing the walking (before I started lifting), but it worked rather well for a while. I really enjoyed the walks, too. I hope to do some this fall - I'm not much for the treadmill but I love outdoor walking/hiking. 

If I remember, you're near a beach. Several years ago, I went to a "walking festival" near Perdido FL. One of the walks involved walking on the beach. I had walked 10 or maybe 15 km before that one, so I was a little bit tired and then I plowed through sand!!!! Now, that is a workout!!!!! If you wanna burn calories and work calves, a perfect way to do it is to walk through the loose sand at the beach!!!

If you're interested, I can post more info about the walks I did.  :Welcome:  They're with clubs here:

http://www.ava.org/

They do a thing where you go on a walk and you get a stamp in a record book. Accumulating the stamps can be a good motivator. 

I think you're doing the right thing continuing w/the anavar by itself. Just make sure you're consistent w/activity.

Hope your arm continues to heal!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Thanks for the advice about walking but I work like 70hrs/wk so time is an issue for me. Jumping rope might be an option. I did that for a short while years ago and it seems like a decent cardio workout. What do you guys think about that for cardio????

Today I worked my obliques. I did 4 sets each side holding two 8lb dumbbells behind my ear with the hand of the side I was working while lying on my side with legs bent (forget the name of the exercise). My bad arm didn't hurt during the exercising and I cut back my PWO shake to 1 1/4 scoop carb slam and used 2+ scoops whey. Then I fell asleep for a nap as I sometimes do at these times. Upon waking I felt pain at the injury site, not bad but def worse than typical. I'll cleanse and rebandage before bed tonight so I'll get a look to see if there is any physical damage caused by gripping the 2 8lb dumbbells with that hand while doing side crunches. Hope not.

----------


## AdamGH

just imo. but if you do work your stomach dont do anything weighted. just do high rep sets like 50 reps or more per set or something. what happens, least for me and seems some others, is your stomach muscles get thicker. So now your stomach will stick out even further cause the muscle underneath is building and the fat on top. i imagine on steroids this will be more noticeable(the stomach muscle thickening).

----------


## 40plusnewbie

My wound is slowly healing which is good, some of the red raw deep skin has begun to get more layers of skin over it so some is changing to pink in color and at the edges it's changing to white. Still pain though, not bad, but can't be gripping dumbbells with that hand yet.

After I learned of the short term interference in a man's ability to procreate if they are cycling regularly, and subsequently stopping the stationary bike cardio, I have done jack in that area. 

I tried to compensate by reducing cal's, increasing meal frequency but then yesterday f'ed up big time. My wife kept telling me she has been craving cheesecake for the past 2 days (she hates sweets). I told her "OK but I"m not having any" and I was solid in my reserve. Then later she was still talking about it and getting a piece for her sister too and then saying "buying a whole small cheesecake would be more cost effective as 1 slice costs 7 bucks or whatever.... and I friggin snapped and decided to eat cheesecake. I probably had the equivalent of 1 single slice. Bad, bad, bad! Not trying to blame the wife, it's 100% on me what goes in my mouth, but if anyone remembers last summer I was almost 300lbs and used to eat like a total pig every day, carbs up the ass and fatty type fast foods mostly but sometimes sweets too. 

I have also been eating more healty fats since the stop in cardio and really dropped down the carbs and noticed a drop in wt but I have since upped my total cal intake and think I've been taking too much healthy fats (almonds) which is something I need to address.

I've continued to meticulously log everything I eat, the times, etc as well as the workouts I do (which I know are pathetic in intensity and weight compared to everyone else here but I'm at where I'm at and intent on improving).

This afternoon I did ab work. 4 sets of lower abs (just leg raises/holding legs slightly off the floor, etc while trying to concentrate and put the load on my lower abs. (I"m getting better at doing that with lower abs, obliques, and upper abs rather than having other muscles do the work). With lower abs though mine are so pathetic. Plus my thighs are weak so I couldn't do as much as I wanted as my very upper thighs right by my groin burned/gave out before my lower abs.

I also did 4 sets of upper abs on my exercise ball. I increased the wt, keeping a 30lb dumbell on my chest for all 4 sets and increasing the reps from the past which I felt good about. 

One of my main goals, if not my primary goal at this point is ab development. I will be pleased if I develop bulky muscular ab muscles and they are overgrown compared to the rest of my bodies muscles. I'm also doing stomach vacuum exercises which will help to cut around my abs to help their overall look once the bf is a lot lower. I can already see a fairly decent indent where my lower abs above the waist meet with the fat obliques by the love handle area of the body. I want a friggin armadillow ab look where my abs are thick and bulky and stick out while keeping my waist reasonably slim (and low bf of course). I don't want bulky lower obliques.

So I wanted to keep it real and let ppl know what's up (re: the cheese cake and no cardio for like the past week). I wish i didn't work so much so I could do walking, when i was 19 I used to power walk 24 miles like 4 days/wk one summer (with a break at the beach for like 6 hrs at the 12 mile mark). 

I"m hoping I can bite the bullet and buy a jumprope tomorrow as I'm taking most of the day off whereas I usually work 10hrs on Sundays. Maybe stair stepping is also an option. At one point in my past I did that while holding dumbbells above my shoulders. 

Bottom line is I"m in this for the long term. I"m doing the best I can which is 1000% better than I had been doing for the past 15 years. 

My bp has elevated a bit, yesteday it was 115/65 where it had been like 107/68 prior to starting the var. Haven't checked my cholesterol but I did receive one of the 2 cholesterol meds I ordered. Not worred about that at the moment b/c I though I was around 200 but learned I was 136 prior to starting my cycle. Nevertheless I might start taking a small dose starting in a cpl weeks, not sure yet. 

Any suggestions for cardio besides jumping rope and stair stepping? I can't jog cuz of asthma and can't walk cuz I don't have the time to devote to it. More importantly, do you guys think those forms of cardio are reasonable fat/cal burners for me????

Thanks for reading and I also appreciate the support I've been getting here in this thread and also through pm's. I owe a debt to the bro's here on this site for the wealth of info they provide and the powers of example you all set for me!!!!

Thank you all for helping to give me the motivation to begin this journey. I am truely and humbly very greatful for this board and everyone here who contributes info and advice in all the various sub forums. This site is awseome!!!

----------


## Strategus

Hey 40plus -

Good to hear the arm is healing! Your BP looks great!

Jumping rope and/or doing stairs are good for cardio.

What I mainly wanted to recommend is to do lots of whole-body exercises e.g. compound exercises. It's really hard to get a set of washboard abs without also doing A LOT of work everywhere else - legs, shoulders, back, arms, shoulders...

Compound lifts like squats and deadlifts release growth hormone which stimulates muscle growth "everywhere." Once your arm is recovered to hold the dumbbells, go for some squats, presses, and so on. 

The abs are usually the last muscles to really "show" - which is why they're the "big deal" for people who are cutting down for contests or whatever.

What I've noticed from ~1.5 y lifting (natural - female) is a reduction in waistline and a change in shoulders/arms along with strength increases. Abs...haven't happened yet, although they're getting stronger. I do work them, but it's usually toward the end of a w/o where I do some compound lifts first. 

Don't mean to disappoint. 

It's just that when someone lifts, there is soooo much demand by the body to add muscle in big places like legs, arms, back etc. that the relatively small ab muscles take a while to become noticeable. It's similar with the triceps vs. biceps. The triceps, which are bigger than the biceps, will get noticeably bigger more rapidly than the biceps, at least from my experience. 

Another thing you can do is, if you are doing stairs for cardio, put a weight inside a backpack. It turns a pure cardio session into a leg w/o also. I don't recommend this while jumping rope of course. However, carrying some weight around can make a walk or stairs session more effective. And, it can make walking more time-effective. And, it's a good way to cut bf, too.

Best wishes!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Hey 40plus -
> 
> Good to hear the arm is healing! Your BP looks great!
> 
> Jumping rope and/or doing stairs are good for cardio.
> 
> What I mainly wanted to recommend is to do lots of whole-body exercises e.g. compound exercises. It's really hard to get a set of washboard abs without also doing A LOT of work everywhere else - legs, shoulders, back, arms, shoulders...
> 
> Compound lifts like squats and deadlifts release growth hormone which stimulates muscle growth "everywhere." Once your arm is recovered to hold the dumbbells, go for some squats, presses, and so on. 
> ...


No disappointment at all. Your feedback is very helpful. I hadn't thought of the weight in a backpack, that's a great idea! I have done walking and stair stepping in the past holding dumbbells above my shoulders and walking carrying weights in a gym bag (neither of which I can do at the moment) but a weight in a backpack would work perfectly! 

And I"m in it for the long term, so while this recent setback is a disappointment I still have that visual image in my mind of what I want my body to look like and am determined to get there.

I was interested in weight lifting for the first time at the age of 12 but had no idea of the connection between diet and lifting, didn't get muscle growth, and subsequently gave up. Same thing again at age 16 or so. Now I know the formula. And I don't care if I have a layer of fat over my ab muscles, I'm still gonna work them with heavy weights so that when I do finally get to that low bf I'll have a real eye catching mid section.

And thanks to your post I remembered that I haven't done my 20 minutes of stomach vacuum this evening like I had planned on doing. Time to do that right now!

Thanks again!

----------


## Strategus

Great! Glad the idea was helpful! 

I'm staring right now at the backpack (with a weight in it). The weight actually came from a junkyard and it says that it's lonely so I guess I should take it for a walk tomorrow (my silly sense of humor).  :Welcome:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Great! Glad the idea was helpful! 
> 
> I'm staring right now at the backpack (with a weight in it). The weight actually came from a junkyard and it says that it's lonely so I guess I should take it for a walk tomorrow (my silly sense of humor).


Do you do the stomach vacuum exercise? If not I think you might be surprised by the difference it can make in defining ones mid-section.

----------


## Strategus

Hello 40plus -

I will try doing stomach vacuums. I did a few, and they _do_ exercise muscles different from what crunches or leg raises do.

Hope you're doing well today. I had a good day and w/o.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Update:

First the bad news. After a week of doing nothing because of the arm burns I was jonzing to do some weight lifting so did some heavy work on my abs (for me) on 10/25 as reported above. I did 4 sets with a 30lb. dumbbell sitting very high on my chest and leaned wayy back on the exercise ball during each rep, extending my back much further than anyone does when they do reps on the floor or an incline bench. Additionally, I also did more reps in each set than I did during the last time I worked my abs. More than that, the last time I worked my abs I only used an 8lb. dumbbell held behind my head. 

I was very pleased with that workout and in fact my abs didn't even really hurt the next day, only very very minorly.

But... during that evening I started to notice mild back pain. And then the morning of the 2nd day after it was apparent I had a back injury. I stayed home from work that day and the next, constantly applying heat... and taking advil which didn't really help at all. Dr. said it was likely a muscle strain.

In all likelyhood this type of injury would not have been avoided even if I was not taking anavar , and it was one of the main reasons I don't want to join a gym until I am an good shape. I push myself too hard considering I"m over 40 and out of shape, and around a gym full of people I would have a tendency to do that much much more. Dr. said no exercise until completely healed. So I'm laid up for additional time! 

Now some good and bad news:

The burns are healy great! and it doesn't look like I"m going to have big weird scars on my forearms as they have eventually turned pink which looks like they will turn white after that and blend right in wiht my normal skin tone (minus the tan). I stopped bandaging the bad arm yesterday and just applying the antibiotic creme to the wound. The back muscle strain is also healing.

My eating has also been off, eatling less meals and not having the proportions of protein,fat, and carbs I would like, and especially missing meals. 

I also had 2 really f'ed up eating sessions during the past week. One was when I got locked out of my house for a cpl hours with my arm all bandaged up and some heat cream all smeared on my back and i needed to pick my wife up (who had keys) in like 1 1/2 hrs. So I wound up going to burger king and getting a large meal of garbage and some shake with some cookies and other real bad fatty crap in it and eating it all.

Then last night my wife brought home lots of small pieces of cake from her job party for her sisters and I opened that shit and downed like 6 pieces in 4 minutes. Then later that night I was at the place with mad junk food I had been resisting all of it recently and ate mad candy there from halloween.

Now the good news:

I hadn't been tracking my wt. closely, I was 233lbs several days ago, maybe more than a week ago, the last time I weighed myself. I had also noticed up until a few days ago that I had put a little more fat on my mid section, the muscular development was less noticible....but... I got another substance a few days ago and have been using it recently, don't know if I can say the name of it but it used to be used in bodybuilding back when I was a kid/teenager. It reportedly increases GH in the body, some stuff I have read say it produces rapid surges in GH in the body.

I was feeling well enough to do stomach vacuum this morning which was nice. Then later today I decided to take a good look at my mid section in the mirror to see the damage I had done with the burger king and cake/candy episodes.... and my friggin mid section is MORE CUT and defined than it was last week, and I"m pretty sure moreso than 2 weeks ago TOO!!!!

That pounch below the belly button that is very hard to get rid of even for ppl with lower bf is SMALLER!!!! 

I had to go back to the mirror like 3 times to keep looking to make sure lol

I weighed myself and I'm still 233lbs as of this afternoon.

So... either anavar IS magic beans, or the new substance is giving me awseome fat loss results, or it's a combo of the anavar and the other substance. Keep in mind I have done NO CARDIO in the past 2 weeks! 

Sorry to be so cryptic about the substance but this might even have to be deleted if mods know what I"m talking about even though I'm not saying specifically. I WILL NOT discuss it in PM'S so please don't ask.

I still can't believe that I mowed down on some burger king crap, including a shake that was prob 2k cals or more alone and then mad candy and cake WITH FROSTING a few days later and I have FAT LOSS!!!!! including the notorious paunch below the belly button (it's not gone but def smaller).

----------


## Strategus

> But... during that evening I started to notice mild back pain. And then the morning of the 2nd day after it was apparent I had a back injury. I stayed home from work that day and the next, constantly applying heat... and taking advil which didn't really help at all. Dr. said it was likely a muscle strain.


Are you sure that you're not just experiencing sore spinal erector muscles?

When I first started lifting, I had really noticeable lower back soreness and some in one of the glutes. It was really noticeable upon waking and not so bad once I started moving around. It got kinda bad last summer and I limped around for about a week. Got some rest and it eventually went away.

I had no idea WHAT was going on because I was actually at a job that required lifting i.e. frequent bending and rowing motions and also sometimes pushing a heavy pallet jack. I looked up the problem on Google and that's how I found stuff about bodybuilding LOL.

The thing with the spinal erectors is that they are small muscles in the lower back. When one does deadlifts or even abs, the spinal erectors get worked and in new lifters, they are often slower to catch up than the big muscles like thighs, glutes etc. I still get soreness for several days in the lower back after doing D/L's or squats even when the glutes and thigh recover. 

For right now, get lots of rest, do non-weighted stretches, and eat lots of protein. I found that stretching helps a lot in the morning and before a w/o.

I think the problem will go away but right now it's annoying. Your body is furiously building muscle in the lower back and it's gonna look good! in a few months LOL.

P.S. Plz stay away from Burger King!! I can't stand the smell of that place (even though I cheat on Mexican food all the time).

----------


## 40plusnewbie

The muscle strain is in the upper back on the left side, right below the rear shoulder bone or whatever it's called. 

I do get some minor lower back pain here and there but that's taken care of with streaching alone and I never even feel the need to take advil or anything for that.

----------


## Strategus

Hey 40plus -

Ow - sounds kinda painful/unbalanced. How's it feeling today?

----------


## DSM4Life

I been biting my tongue for a while but let me get it out. 
This is the exact reason why I said in the beginning that this cycle was “a waste of time.” I mean I feel sorry for what has happened but as far as the injuries and such (bad eating) IMO it’s due to your inexperience. You were again, IMO 100% not ready for this cycle (BF% and training experience). I totally praise you for keeping a good journal and sharing everything but the more I read the more of a “mess” you sound like. 

But to each their own. Not trying to put you down but maybe pointing this out as a learning experience for people. 

Good luck.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I been biting my tongue for a while but let me get it out. 
> This is the exact reason why I said in the beginning that this cycle was a waste of time. I mean I feel sorry for what has happened but as far as the injuries and such (bad eating) IMO its due to your inexperience. You were again, IMO 100% not ready for this cycle (BF% and training experience). I totally praise you for keeping a good journal and sharing everything but the more I read the more of a mess you sound like. 
> 
> But to each their own. Not trying to put you down but maybe pointing this out as a learning experience for people. 
> 
> Good luck.


Well it's not like I"m gonna wind up WORSE than I would have without the anavar usage, and with my anavar connection my daily dosage costs less than a cup of coffee.

So DSM, riddle me this: Where is the big loss even if I make minimal to no progress?

I worked my lower abs and obliques yesterday and then today picked up the dumbbells as my arm burn is sufficiently healed...the back isn't 100%, more like 95% but I went kinda light when working my upper and mid abs so I wouldn't aggravate the upper back too much. Also worked biceps and triceps. Felt good to see and feel the muscle pumps again. 

Also switched up my diet now that I'm back in action with the weights to very high protein, v. low carbs (just carb slam PWO), low fat. That along with my new adjunct substance should get some fat off me quick then I'll modify again in like a week or so.

2 weeks off the weights and the drop in strength was def noticed. While I was injured for the past 2 wks I dropped my var dose to 26-39mg/day instead of the 52mg I had been taking prior. I moved back up to 52mg/day today. 

Very, very busy with work. 70+ hr weeks for the next few weeks, haven't picked up a backpack yet but I'll be working with weights daily unless muscle recovery is an issue. Maybe not through the rest of the cycle but as a means to jumpstart along with my temp keto diet changeup.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Well it's not like I"m gonna wind up WORSE than I would have without the anavar usage, and with my anavar connection my daily dosage costs less than a cup of coffee.
> 
> * Money/cost should't be a reason to start a cycle. Even if i was able to get test for free i wouldn't be on a cycle right now cause im not ready at the moment.* 
> 
> So DSM, riddle me this: Where is the big loss even if I make minimal to no progress?
> *
> So you are taking a steroid, risking side effects and getting "zero to know gains" and you need to ask me what the loss is ? Are you kidding ?*
> 
> I worked my lower abs and obliques yesterday and then today picked up the dumbbells as my arm burn is sufficiently healed...the back isn't 100%, more like 95% but I went kinda light when working my upper and mid abs so I wouldn't aggravate the upper back too much. Also worked biceps and triceps. Felt good to see and feel the muscle pumps again. 
> ...


So your changing your diet mid way through your cycle  :Hmmmm: 


Anyway i just want to state my opinion. You can take it however you want but maybe it will help you see things clearer down the road.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Dude, I respect where your coming from, OK? I never said that I expected optimal results from my choice to use anavar .

Would you begrudge a middle aged man with low testosterone for going on TRT without a dialed in diet and 2+ years of lifting experience if he also happened to want to lift weights?

Middle aged men with low or low-normal test levels benefit from (certain) steroid use regardless of whether or not they have a diet that is dialed in and regardless of whether or not they lift weights. 

Anavar has been proven to decrease bf and increse lbm in middle aged men with low-normal test levels without any changes in diet or any working out. 

I choose anavar b/c I didn't want to be shut down and because my test level isn't so low that I'm at the point where I'm willing to go on permanent HRT.

And while my lapses in eating crap food have been completely contrary to my goals, both short and long term, 10 months ago I weighed just shy of 300lbs and my cholesterol was 268. Through modifications in my diet I have not only lost 60+ lb's of fat in that time period, I have also reduced my cholesterol thorugh dietary changes alone from 268 to 136. Not an easy feat, in fact highly unusual. 

Also, if you were to ignore the occasional garbage food slips that i have, my diet is probably more clean that 75% of the people on this site, if not more. Sure, I am still experimenting with pcf ratio's, etc but look how much progress i have made in the past 10 months. More progress healthwise than probably anyone else on this site.

So I happen to be taking anavar while also beginning an exercise regimin and weight lifting regimin, and while I am also continuing to tweak and improve my nutritional program. So what? What's wrong with that? Why do you see that as a BAD THING? 

Why don't you post up a pic of yourself as you look today and I'll put up the one of myself from a few weeks ago. We can make our own little thread. Then in 6 months we can post updated pics. Then in 1 yr, 1.5yrs, 2yrs... We can compare our progress in shaping our bodies over time to compare. Maybe I'll turn back into a 300lb. fat piece of shizat. It's sure possible. But if you want to put some money down bro, u let me know. You use whatever you want.. food, steroids , peptides, get friggin implants... I could care less. I'm willing to bet that I will make more progress than you over the same time period.

And I'm also willing to bet than I've made a hell of a lot more progress than you have over the past year as well, and I have no idea of your age, stats, whatever. 

There is only one direction I'm going in bro. In the past 2 or so weeks I've been hit with a major burn to my arms. People were shocked to learn I didn't go to the doctor, their jaws were dropping. People were directing me to go to the doctor/hospital 4-5 days after the friggin accident happened. Did I give up? No.

Back injury last week. Sure it can be attributed to my lack of experience but I stated right up front that this was likely to happen as I know myself and have a tendency to push too hard. It's one of the main reason's I don't belong to a gym yet. Judge it anyway you want. Did I let it stop me? No. 

In fact both of those events were likely managed better health wise because I am currently taking anavar. I'm not sure about the back strain b/c I don't know enough about anavar and it's impact on injury recovery but anavar is used to treat burn victims so there's a benefit right there, unintended and unexpected, but a benefit nonetheless.

My cardio routine. Built myself up very quickly from doing nothing to doing 30-50min/day on a stationary bike. Then I learned how bikeriding interferes with a mans ability to procreate so there was another curveball thrown my way. Did I let it stop me? No. Did I deal with it ideally, very quickly adapting and using another cardio program, no. But considering I just friggin started working out for the first time in my life basically I think I'm handling this curveball pretty OK. 

So let me know if you want to throw down and see who can make more progress over the next year or whatever bro. I'm doing pretty friggin good and am only going to keep doing better. There is no major risk to me using anavar, so if I make minimal to moderate progress so what? There's really no downside risk bro. 

Again, I appreciated your input and agree it's less than ideal for me to be using anavar but so what? It was less than ideal for me to be living on burger king, pizza, and pasta for the past 5 years too. I'm pretty pleased with the progress I've made and continue to make. If you think you can do better than me in making progress with your health and body image than me then let me know and we can put some cash down.

----------


## DSM4Life

Man why did you have to type so much, my eyes  :LOL: 

let ms grab a few things :

"Why don't you post up a pic of yourself as you look today and I'll put up the one of myself from a few weeks ago. We can make our own little thread. Then in 6 months we can post updated pics. Then in 1 yr, 1.5yrs, 2yrs... We can compare our progress in shaping our bodies over time to compare. Maybe I'll turn back into a 300lb. fat piece of shizat. It's sure possible. But if you want to put some money down bro, u let me know. You use whatever you want.. food, steroids , peptides, get friggin implants... I could care less. I'm willing to bet that I will make more progress than you over the same time period. "


I am in 12-14% BF, you are not so we can't compare progress. Its going to be much easier for you to lose BF since you are "overweight." 


"And I'm also willing to bet than I've made a hell of a lot more progress than you have over the past year as well, and I have no idea of your age, stats, whatever."

You have because you are more out of shape than i am. I keep myself in check so i stay around the same BF and weight. 



I guess we all go about things differently. To me i just see you taking the easy way out. Why not lose all this BF naturally ? You said "i worked my way up to 30 mins of cardio," sorry but i could do 30 mins of cardio in my sleep. I am not saying your lazy but i am saying you have a lot of more NATURAL progress to make. Sure its easy with a little help but wouldn't you like to now you did all the work yourself ? 


Example: 
My first cycle: Was a huge mistake (likes yours). At the time i though i was doing really really well with my deadlifts and i really wanted to focus on progressing in this movement. ON the cycle my dead pull got to about 280-325lbs with a belt and straps. Came off cycle and that weight went down WTF right ?! well thats when i said F this cycle BS, i am going to see how far i can go on my own. Not only have i dropped the straps and belt but naturally (been YEARS since cycle) i have pulled my deads to over 400lbs with good form. I am pulling more now than i was on my cycle, what gives right ? I educated myself with years of lifting mistakes, diet mistakes, recover mistakes. Sure i could have taken the easy way out and did mutli cycles like most do but guess what, i would have never learned what i currently know.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I guess we all go about things differently. To me i just see you taking the easy way out.


Are people who drive cars to work instead of a horse and buggy taking the easy way out?

Are people who use computers to type up paperwork instead of using type writers taking the easy way out?

Are people who purchase bread that is already made, rather than making it at home themselves taking the easy way out?

Using shortcuts is a FRIGGIN BENEFIT. There are clear ADVANTAGES to using shortcuts in life and all smart people use shortcuts. Do you drive the 'long way' to places your going or do you use short cuts? lol







> Why not lose all this BF naturally ? You said "i worked my way up to 30 mins of cardio," sorry but i could do 30 mins of cardio in my sleep. I am not saying your lazy but i am saying you have a lot of more NATURAL progress to make. Sure its easy with a little help but wouldn't you like to now you did all the work yourself ? .


Fvck NO! I lost close to 50lbs 'naturally' and got my cholesterol down from 268 to 136 naturally. Almost no one gets their cholesterold down like that naturally. And I did it in well under a year. So I can make kick ass natural progress, I don't need to continue to prove that to myself. I put no extra benefit on doing things the 'natural' way. NONE. I drive a car and use bridges to cross bodies of water, I don't get in a dingy and row across to do it the 'natural way'. I also use tripple blade razors and shaving cream to shave, I don't feel ashamed about it either. Do you use a sharpened rock, you know the 'natural' way?






> Example: 
> My first cycle: Was a huge mistake (likes yours). At the time i though i was doing really really well with my deadlifts and i really wanted to focus on progressing in this movement. ON the cycle my dead pull got to about 280-325lbs with a belt and straps. Came off cycle and that weight went down WTF right ?! well thats when i said F this cycle BS, i am going to see how far i can go on my own. Not only have i dropped the straps and belt but naturally (been YEARS since cycle) i have pulled my deads to over 400lbs with good form. I am pulling more now than i was on my cycle, what gives right ? I educated myself with years of lifting mistakes, diet mistakes, recover mistakes. Sure i could have taken the easy way out and did mutli cycles like most do but guess what, i would have never learned what i currently know.


Congradulations. You place an extra benefit on making progress with increasing your strength and muscle development without the use of drugs. So your working towards your goals the way that makes sense for you. I'm not belitting you for being stupid for doing things the slow way. Your on a site called steroid .com. Why are you not on naturalbodybuilding.com?

p.s. Your forgetting, this is my SECOND cycle. My first cycle was a sweet 3-speed with a banana seat and a gear shifter on the bar in front of the seat. And it friggin RULED!!!!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Worked my shoulders and lats today. Felt good. Much easier to complete a faster workout on the anavar than without as I spend significantly less rest time between sets. Was tempted to do my obliques again today but it's only been one day of rest since the last time I did them. I dont' feel any soreness at all but think it's best to hold off for another day. 

Quickly downed a PWO shake with 2 scoops whey and 2 scoops waxy maize. Resumed intake of creatine today, I completely stopped that as soon as the burn accident happened which put a stop to me lifting weights. The creatine went down in a bottle of water with a few tablespoons of milk thistle. 

I've been working like a dog recently and under a lot of pressure. The one key factor that is still lacking is cardio. If I feel up to it I'm going to buy one tonight so I can throw a dumbbell in it and wear it while doing stair stepping.

I am tired today, quite possibly due to the very recent and significant (albeit temporary) change in my diet. The last time I went keto-esque I went through this for a few days until my body adjusted.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I been biting my tongue for a while but let me get it out.


I've been biting my tongue on this too but it's time to get it out. The real truth behind DSM thinking I shouldn't be on anavar was revealed to me shortly after I posted up my pictures when I started this thread. 

You see, DSM has been pm'ing me constantly for the past several weeks telling me how sexy I looked in my 'before-before' picture on the beach when I was almost 300lbs. And when he saw the pic's of me with my shirt off and saw how hairy my body is he started sending me all these pm's telling me how he's a 'bear lover' (I looked it up, it's gay guys who are into fat hairy guys) and how he wants me to go back to the way I was, very fat and hairy. 

So publicly he's saying one thing then he's been filling up my pm mailbox with links to these gay bears associations and stuff and telling me how much he drools over 'daddy bears' (fat hairly older men) and wants me fat and wants to worship my fat hairy body and stuff.

I'm sorry to expose the truth DSM but PLEASE stop telling me your fantasies about fat hairy older men. I'm totally cool with people being gay and have a couple friends who are gay but I'm not gonna turn gay and go back to being fat so you can worship my body no matter how much you beg me to do so!

----------


## DSM4Life

> I've been biting my tongue on this too but it's time to get it out. The real truth behind DSM thinking I shouldn't be on anavar was revealed to me shortly after I posted up my pictures when I started this thread. 
> 
> You see, DSM has been pm'ing me constantly for the past several weeks telling me how sexy I looked in my 'before-before' picture on the beach when I was almost 300lbs. And when he saw the pic's of me with my shirt off and saw how hairy my body is he started sending me all these pm's telling me how he's a 'bear lover' (I looked it up, it's gay guys who are into fat hairy guys) and how he wants me to go back to the way I was, very fat and hairy. 
> 
> So publicly he's saying one thing then he's been filling up my pm mailbox with links to these gay bears associations and stuff and telling me how much he drools over 'daddy bears' (fat hairly older men) and wants me fat and wants to worship my fat hairy body and stuff.
> 
> I'm sorry to expose the truth DSM but PLEASE stop telling me your fantasies about fat hairy older men. I'm totally cool with people being gay and have a couple friends who are gay but I'm not gonna turn gay and go back to being fat so you can worship my body no matter how much you beg me to do so!


You know whats funny about this joke, i really do like bears (hairy bigger guys)  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Not fat more on the muscle bear side.



WOOF !

----------


## 40plusnewbie

LOL

Hell, I'm gonna be blowing doors off of those guys in a year, or 2 at the most (for the guy on the right).

----------


## DSM4Life

> LOL
> 
> Hell, I'm gonna be blowing doors off of those guys in a year, or 2 at the most (for the guy on the right).


When you get there give me a holla and you will earn a "Woof."  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## eckstg

Goddamn you ****ers are hilarious!

----------


## ROCKNROLLA

Great log, any progress pictures by any chance?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Great log, any progress pictures by any chance?


I'll get some up soon. I tried to take a few a couple days ago but my wife's camera went dead quickly... needs new batteries.

I've made very, very minimal progress in any muscle development (as in traps, shoulders, bi's, tri's, etc) but my mid section has definitely improved. I'm still far off from having a ripped 6-pack, but to be honest, even if my cycle were to have stopped a couple days ago I would be completely satisfied with my results. I've still got fat over my abs (which are far from well defined) but my stomach has flattened out nicely with only a small little pouch down by my belly button area. My lower obliques are starting to become a little defined too and the fat is starting to come off them as well. 

Still have a long way to go, but I"m happy, and that's all that matters when all is said and done. From here it's continuing to build up my abs and obliques and drop some more bf (as well as build up all my bodies muscles) but I've made a good start and I've said from the beginning this cycle was about getting a jump on leaning out my mid section for me. 

I'll get up some pic's soon. I don't know if they will show the degree of detail I can see in the mirror (as in the shaping around the outide of where my ab's will be someday lol) and how I can see the beginnings of ab definition as in an indent below where the top ab muscles are starting to come in and lines where the abs separate because things are just starting to come together...but like I said, I'm happy. 

I'll get up some pics as soon as I can. I'm busy as hell with work and have a bunch of stuff to do... when I can prioritize getting some new batteries I'll be able to take some pics.

I still have a good month plus to go when taking into account PCT so should be able to make some more progress, especially since it's MUCH easier for me to eat correcdtly when I"m acutally working out rather than laid up with an injury and feeling depressed and despondent about that.

Still haven't been doing any cardio, which is impeding wt loss/fat loss but all is good. I'm just at the beginning of this journey and was a 300lb John Goodman like a year ago so all's good!

p.s. DSM don't be using my pic's as screen savers dude, I"m not gonna be your daddy bear!!!

----------


## Gaspari1255

I've been following along for a while now. Good work, keep kicking ass. And the little DSM doll thing is funny as hell

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I've been following along for a while now. Good work, keep kicking ass. And the little DSM doll thing is funny as hell


I don't know if he gets this habbit from DSM himself, but I've caught him trying to climb all up in my belly button when I'm sleeping at night. That little sucker has a serious belly button lint and belly button smell fettish!

I knew he was a little wierd, but didn't know he was off the wall freaky like that!

----------


## DSM4Life

She's a super freak ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzyJ-...eature=related

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> She's a super freak ! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzyJ-...eature=related


LMFAO, that was awseome! hahaha

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I've continued to take my magic beans combo and did stomach vacuum for 20min 2 days ago. I've been eating protein and fats pretty much only for the past few days. I had planned on doing some ab work today but had no energy and wound up taking a 3 hr nap this afternoon after cutting out of work early. Think it's from no carb consumption. Gonna 20 min stomach vacuum tonight. Saw some improvement in my mid section today from yesterday which was nice.

When I actually start lifting weights for real and start taking some real steroids that produce some muscle growth I think I'm gonna respond pretty well. These magic beans I'm taking now are producing results despite my lame no cardio and still not back to a lifting routine since I changed up my diet about 4 days ago or whatever. 

I'll have to change my diet up soon and resume eating carbs for the energy as I haven't even been eating oats in the am not to mention no carbs mid morning or afternoon. I need those oats and yams, etc to give me enough energy to get my ass in gear.

I talked to the wife about the camera needing batteries today so will have to get on that soon. 

Baby DSM is doing fine. He says hello to everyone. 

Also, no more pics of me being fat and hairy for DSM to use as wallpaper for his computer to get his freak on in private too! Nothing personal buddy, your still tops in my book but I can't be havin my fatass turn into porno for you to freak to, it's time I got my ass in shape.

Also, when I wrap up this cycle and the PCT I might see if I can get baby DSM to do a little performance and make a video of him doing some disco dancing or something to celebrate. 

I'll have to get a couple of pics up that show the results of my new Ethiopian Diet, really makes my mid section look a hell of a lot different sporing an Ethiopian look.

----------


## Strategus

> . I had planned on doing some ab work today but had no energy and wound up taking a 3 hr nap this afternoon after cutting out of work early. Think it's from no carb consumption. Gonna 20 min stomach vacuum tonight.


Vit B12 works wonders. I don't take B12 all the time, but when I do (just a multivit dose - oral) it makes for a productive day. 

Have you ever tried those energy shots (drink) they're selling all over? I've seen 'em at mini-marts and vit shoppe also. Never tried 'em yet. (I regulate my diet/sleep to have good energy around 4-6 pm when I usually w/o).

Also, weight-loss clinics in some states are willing to rock ya B12 injections by 'script. I think that would be very good for energy/endurance. No idea the price or conditions but maybe check KY or TN if ya happen to be in that area.

----------


## Strategus

> I don't know if he gets this habbit from DSM himself, but I've caught him trying to climb all up in my belly button when I'm sleeping at night. That little sucker has a serious belly button lint and belly button smell fettish!
> 
> I knew he was a little wierd, but didn't know he was off the wall freaky like that!


Baby DSM better be staying away from belly buttons and gettin' ready for Jan-February '09 when he's gonna be inside a King Cake over N'awlins way!

Mardi Gras and KingCakes is what happens to little baby dolls/thingies/whatever as soon as Xmas is over. :-)

(careful of the cheat eating the King Cake LOL).

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Unfortunately I haven't been able to work out with weights recently due to some heavy issues at work which have taken up all my time and left me completely exhausted every day for the past couple of weeks. As of last night I'm over 1 of 2 major hurtles and wow, what a load off my mind! This morning was the first day in 2 weeks that I've been able to stay up when my alarm clock goes off at 5:15am and make some oats and I did a small workout too. For the past 2 weeks I have been running ragged 7 days/wk and when the alarm goes of I have only been able to get up and put on coffee for my wife and then climb right back into bed not to mention being exhausted in the evening when finally getting home. 

I've continued to eat healthy with a few minor variations off my strict food plan but nothing bad just some read meat and potato's. I've been able to continue with my stomach vacuum exercizes but nothing else for the past 2 weeks until this morning. I still have another major hurtle to deal with that won't pass until the first week of December but fortunately since I'm taking anavar it's still producing some results in my mid section which is my main focus anyway. 

I'm upping my daily dose of var from 52mg/day to 65mg/day until I take the last pill, I'm not capping anymore and will just go into pct when I run out. 

I'm quite happy with my mid section progress as I was stuck at 250lbs. for like 4-5 months prior to starting this cycle and was still obese at that weight. As of this morning I was 227lbs and am pretty sure I am not classified as obese any longer (not sure what my bmi is but I think a rough estimate at obesity is 20% over ideal weight and there is no way I am 20% over ideal weight now). So I've proably added 3-5 years to my life moving from obesity to pretty close to my ideal weight (might be around 210 or so, I'll be very interested in getting ppl to estimate my bf% when I post up pics).

I still have enough var for 2 more cycles so should be able to get some decent progress in the future with the var I have left but since I now know the formula for gaining muscle I'm very pleased regardless and think I'll be able to put on some good mass over the next few years if I can get my ass into a regular and solid weight lifting program with or without the var. 

I was going to do a second workout this afternoon after taking a nap but didn't want to take in too much protein and carbs today since my main focus is tightening up my midsection. At least I'm going to have a couple days off over the next 2 weeks and then things will be smooth after the first week of December and I'll be back to 60-70hr work weeks which I am quite looking forward to!

----------


## ghettoboyd

good to hear from you man.its been a while. glad all is well with you.i look forward to seeing your progress picks.on a side note:have you been buying anavar powder and making your own capps?if so do you add anything or just capp the powder.im considering doing this but im not shure if its just that easy.thx bro

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> good to hear from you man.its been a while. glad all is well with you.i look forward to seeing your progress picks.on a side note:have you been buying anavar powder and making your own capps?if so do you add anything or just capp the powder.im considering doing this but im not shure if its just that easy.thx bro


I used whities capping method adding baking soda. Next time I do it I will tamp the caps though as they came out a little light. Mixing it correctly is important and kind of time consuming but you want it mixed properly so the var is evenly distributed through the mix.

----------


## liftohio

Wow! Great progress well done!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I used whities capping method adding baking soda. Next time I do it I will tamp the caps though as they came out a little light. Mixing it correctly is important and kind of time consuming but you want it mixed properly so the var is evenly distributed through the mix.


thx bro i appreciate the info.

----------


## Strategus

Hello 40plus ----

Try to get at least 7 hours of sleep. It's cheap, and it's really crucial for fat loss. I've noticed that my acquaintances/friends who have weight problems are almost always the same people who miss out on sleeping. 

It's kind of ironic, but lazy time in bed makes for a more active, fit, daytime person who can get lots accomplished in a shorter day i.e. efficiency.

That job had darn well be payin' overtime if they're making ya work all those hours!! 






> Unfortunately I haven't been able to work out with weights recently due to some heavy issues at work which have taken up all my time and left me completely exhausted every day for the past couple of weeks. As of last night I'm over 1 of 2 major hurtles and wow, what a load off my mind! This morning was the first day in 2 weeks that I've been able to stay up when my alarm clock goes off at 5:15am and make some oats and I did a small workout too. For the past 2 weeks I have been running ragged 7 days/wk and when the alarm goes of I have only been able to get up and put on coffee for my wife and then climb right back into bed not to mention being exhausted in the evening when finally getting home. [...]
> 
> I've continued to eat healthy with a few minor variations off my strict food plan but nothing bad just some read meat and potato's.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Who's the king? ME!

Finnished my PCT today. Current weight: 223.5 lbs. (at night, might be 2 lbs lighter in the morning). Got a low as 217.5 lbs. but given the lack of muscle mass on my body I felt as though I was beginning to look too sickly/ematiated in the mirror so I decided that I would go no lower than that. Surpassed my goal of loosing 25lbs. and have really good control over my diet, abeit with cravings which I give into occasionally.

My workout schedule/routine is weak as hell and I hardly put on any muscle at all but the cost of my anavar is not an issue for me at all so I don't care about that. For example I worked my upper and mid abs 4 days ago- 6 sets of 14 to 12 reps with 63 lbs on my upper chest, dropping down to 55 lbs by the last 2 sets. Then no more workouts until today when I worked my upper/mid abs again- increased the weight doing 6 sets of 14 to 12 reps with 71 lbs on my upper chest, dropping down to 63 lbs for the last 4 sets.

I'm not ripped but I can't let my bf get that low because I need to put probably 25 lbs of muscle on my frame so I look fit and not like a marathon runner physique. Not sure what my current bf% is but I don't really care because I have control over my weight and diet now.

Last year I was wearing pants with a waist size of 46, now my 38 in waist jeans are hanging off me and I look good in 36 in waist dress pants. Tried on some 36 in jeans and could barely fit into them but am gonna go shopping for some loose or relaxed fit 36 in jeans to see if they fit well. 

Can't wait for the summer. Gonna get my back waxed and hit the tanning salon prior to the summer getting here. Gonna have to get some ankle weights to work my lower abs because the upper ones are starting to grow nicely. 

I know I should be doing 2-3 muscle groups every other day and maybe I will get there, maybe not. But I ain't no fatty anymore and my muscles respond nicely to good food fuel when worked out. 

I'm very happy I did this cycle, I was stuck at 250 lbs. for 4-5 months until I started this cycle. Now I'm at an ideal weight by general health standards. I've also got enough anavar for 2 more cycles but am gonna save it until I step up my lifting game. My fatloss goal has been accomplished.

----------


## ghettoboyd

good for you bro,nice going.are you gonna post any pics? i was wondering if you were gonna post again,you sorta fell of the map.anyway nice job.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Me then:







Me Now:

----------


## ghettoboyd

wow man,holy shit!very nice my friend you should be proud of yourself.

----------


## sonysucks

Fantastic...now run to the spa and get your back waxed...now...I mean now...
Congrats dude...you did a great job and have the foundations now to keep it up.
another 40plusser says well done ....

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> wow man,holy shit!very nice my friend you should be proud of yourself.


Thanks. Now all I have to do is acutally start lifting weights so I can grow some muscles. 

I am pretty excited about how my abs are gonna look when they are all thick and grown out and I'm doing crunches with 100+ lbs. on my chest.

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

Good Job. If you think it was worth it then good for you mate

----------


## Strategus

Niiiiice!!!!! That side view really shows the cut. I've been wondering what happened to ya.

I've been busy decluttering the house...doing the last 5 or 10% of that project. That way, I won't need to spend much time around the house during the new year and I'll be able to up the cardio.

I've been lifting steady - after a while it gets to the point where I don't sleep or eat well if I don't lift regularly. I'm not really the personality of your average lifter but I like it a lot! 

Time to join a gym 40plus!!!! T-shirt and pants and you're ready to go!!! At my gym, we have the whole range of everyone from teenagers to experienced lifters to gals who do cardio to some 40plus folks who lift to some overweight folks making that move toward self-improvement.

----------


## DSM4Life

Same messy bed  :No No:

----------


## ***xxx***

any updates?

----------


## eckstg

> T-shirt and pants and you're ready to go!!!


lmfao!!! :Haha:

----------


## guambomb

hello 40plusnewbie, im just curious if you have found that you have been able to keep your gains from anavar up to this point in time?

----------


## rekone77

Read this whole thread and u r absolutely hilairious. Wanted to no if u hav stuck with it and how is everything goin?

----------


## Armani23

I would also love to see what you look like now...

----------


## ComputerGuy

Hey, why dont you give the anavar to your gal and get some test for you? I am an old guy... I ran a test cycle at 43 and it was like a miracle... anavar worked well... for my wife.. .Of course the fact that I have a script for TRT and no source for anavar yet might mean I am biased....

----------


## shortbed454

i just got through reading through this thred. just wanted to say congrats and nice progress. also, how has your progress been since the last pics?

----------


## lovbyts

If you guys read the whole thread did you bother reading the date and see it is a 3 year old thread.  :Frown:

----------

